# You know you've been playing too much



## Omero (Apr 12, 2003)

*"You know you've been playing too much with your GBA when..."*

You knew it would have come sooner or later.... here it is, the "You know when" TOPIC for the gba!

Here I start:

1. When walking down the road you keep watching at trees looking for berries, to see if the latest pokemon "clock patch" really works...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 12, 2003)

2) When you keep wondering when the translation patch will come out for your TV signal so you can understand what's on that manga channel.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 12, 2003)

3) When you grab a microwave and start playing it like a GBA. And Tempest set your status so I can talk to you on ICQ because I got your number!

-Curly Out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 12, 2003)

4) When you tell your pet dog to use cut and wonder why it just sits there.


----------



## Omero (Apr 12, 2003)

5. When you don't need to pump up the volume on your GBA, because you can easily reproduce EVERY SINGLE *TLING* *TA-DA* *WOOO* sound effect just using your mouth, and the background music as well... stereo of course.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 12, 2003)

6) When you turn on your GBA and turn it right back off. You say, "Well, that was fun." You already know if your going to win or not.


----------



## MMZero (Apr 12, 2003)

when your me


----------



## Squiffy (Apr 12, 2003)

7) When you make a topic like this


----------



## Omero (Apr 12, 2003)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 12 2003 said:


> 6) When you turn on your GBA and turn it right back off. You say, "Well, that was fun." You already know if your going to win or not.


LOL


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 12, 2003)

8) When you're in the middle of playing the game, and you realize you forgot to look at the demo play after the title screen.


----------



## Omero (Apr 13, 2003)

9. When you preordered your GBA SP so early that Nintendo was just starting to sell game&watch at the time...


----------



## melody (Apr 13, 2003)

10. When you see kirby's instead of stars, while you're in bed with your partner.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

11. When you get bored of Golden Sun 2 already.


----------



## Trune (Apr 13, 2003)

Trune here,

12) When trying to fix your computer from a virus, you say "MEGAMAN.EXE TRANSMIT!"


----------



## OldKupo (Apr 13, 2003)

ROFL!


----------



## D2_ (Apr 13, 2003)

13) When you run around the grass to look for pokemon to catch.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

14)  When you don't understand why no one around you knows what djinn are.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

15) When you start finding naked pictures of your favorite video game girls!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

16) When you start playing a game like Disney Princess because you've beat every other GBA game known to man 100 million times each.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

17) When you think you can find weapons in boxes


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

18) When you frantictly look for the B button to stop the car when driving and when you notice your about to crash, you search for the START button so you can restart.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

19)When you realize that you can't carry that much arsenal without SOMEBODY noticing.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

20) When you think that you have an infinite lives code on


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

21) When you join a cab company and suddenly realize...People don't always get out of the way in time like in Crazy Taxi.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

22) When you can run fast in a race like Sonic


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

23) When you suddenly realize you can't respawn after dying.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 13, 2003)

24) When you try to move statues with your mind.

This topic is going to grow FAST

-Curly Out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

25) When you think your great RPG skills are going to help you when your being robbed.


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Apr 13, 2003)

26) when you start throwing turnips at people


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

27) When You think you can buy potions in shops


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

28) When you realize slashing a sword at somebody usually kills them immediately.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

29) When you think video game characters are real!


----------



## MMZero (Apr 13, 2003)

30)When you figure out life is bigger that 240 X 160


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

31) When you start downloading video game theme songs in kazaa


----------



## MMZero (Apr 13, 2003)

##) When You Go To jail for Crack
(dont Count This)


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

32) When the people carry you off in your new white jacket, and you keep yelling, "Let go!  The tree was telling me how to save the world!"


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

33) When you think the president is actually video game bosses


----------



## Outlaw Star God (Apr 13, 2003)

34) When you post in topics called "You know you've been playing too much with your GBA when..."


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

35) When you hang out in gbatemp!!!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

36) When you challenge people to a duel of Yu-Gi-Oh and put on your big, puffy, yellow, pointy hair wig on and shout Yu-Gi-Oh! You end up in an Insane Asylum asking for one thing. Yu-Gi-Oh cards.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

37)When you think you can get crazy haircuts from the barbershop


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

38) When you try to pay in rupees.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

39) When you think you can steal in a battle


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

40) When you have a friend dress-up as Tingle and have him call you Mr. Fairy.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

41) When you try to blow something up and get caught by the police, you look for a hole in the wall, as there always is in a video game, to escape out off.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

Sorry guys.  I think you two should take a breather for a sec.  Don't want people to try and use this post for a reason to spam.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

xx) When you use this topic as a reason to spam because you insist you love GBA...


----------



## archagon (Apr 13, 2003)

42) When you suddenly realize that you quick-loaded your life...


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

43) When you play gba all the time!!!


----------



## el_venga (Apr 13, 2003)

44) when you dream that you are one of the game characters and start doing his technics but they dont seem to work


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 13, 2003)

45) When you forget that total strangers WON'T let you come into your house, steal all their stuff, and then politely tell you that they've seen a man in a black cape.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

46) When you think a person from another dimension is controlling you


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 13, 2003)

47) When you're able to think of 13 of these suckers, often after anybody else posts one.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

48) When your sig and banner is about or related to gba


----------



## spjb (Apr 13, 2003)

48) When you repeat a number in your post that's been used already.

49) when you make a protective water resistant cover for your GBA so u can play it in the shower/bath/pool/hot-tub/....


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 13, 2003)

50) When you try to undo your last action (not so much games that one).


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 13, 2003)

51) When all you pack on a trip overseas are the gba, the backpack to hold the thousand games on original cartriges, headphones and the power adaptor.  And then consider taking a page from Ninja Cop when you realize the adaptor doesn't work overseas and you decide to "acquire" one.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## djvaporous (Apr 13, 2003)

52) When u think that putting a mask on will give u special abilites


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

52) When you think all of the above actually make sense to you.


----------



## Omero (Apr 13, 2003)

53) When while you watch the GBA screen you can easily see the "matrix" green numbers falling down, and alter the game variables without using any cheat...


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 13, 2003)

54) When you think your gonna shrink when you get hurt.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 13, 2003)

54) When your fingers keep moving even after your GBA has been removed from your hands.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

54a) (addition to CrazySP's) Think that you'll blink for a while after you get hurt and thusly will not get hurt for at least five seconds.


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 13, 2003)

55) When you throw plastic red and white balls at wild rabbits.


----------



## tinoak (Apr 13, 2003)

When you try to summon giant monsters to do your bidding and succeed.


----------



## Flea (Apr 13, 2003)

57) When you suddenly notice the beatiful graphics of your garden outside...and then suddenly start searching for your sps background lit, to make your garden brighter


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

58) When you see the word GBA everywhere.
59) When people ask your name and you say: Sonic/Mario/etc
60) When you only read game titles.


----------



## v-rank (Apr 13, 2003)

61) when you wack off in your room with pictures of megaman, sonic and paperboy
[edit]
then you're gay 2


----------



## Alexander (Apr 13, 2003)

62) Hamha!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

63) When you bother to reply to this topic.


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 13, 2003)

64) When you look up and see blocks in the sky.

65) When you notice your eyes naturally point towards the ground.

66) When you paint your car bright blue and start bashing off all the other cars on the motorway.

67) When you chuck banana skins out of your car window hoping to stop the car behind from overtaking.

68) When you've worn the same pair of red dungerees for over 20 years.

69) When you realise you can carry an endless number of items in your backpack.

70) When you have about 3 other people who always follow you around wherever you go.


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 13, 2003)

71) When you're all wet


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 13, 2003)

72) When you die and see the GAME OVER screen before being asked to Insert 1 Credit to continue.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 13, 2003)

When you go out and buy a green hat to look like Link :~)


----------



## Zendrik (Apr 13, 2003)

73) When u have all 951 roms and complain because you beat them all.....


----------



## v-rank (Apr 13, 2003)

74) you have forgotten your name because the storage in your brains for that is replaced by walkthrougs and gamenames and pokemon names


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

75) When you try and go through pipes.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

76) When you look for the battery recharger when your tired


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

77) When you hate cats becouse thay have 7 lives.


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 13, 2003)

78) You don't know which game to play among your GBA ROM collection


----------



## dice (Apr 13, 2003)

79) When it's your 95th birthday.


----------



## melody (Apr 13, 2003)

80) When you're eating these for dinner.







'Pasta shapes in tomato sauce'


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 13, 2003)

81) When you look up at the sky and suddenly you think you see a GBA coming down from heaven...........


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

82) When you swear that mushroom was walking toward you to attack you.

83)When you start contiplating why Bowser never just jumped back to make the bridge fall.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2003)

84) When you wake up in the morning and the first thing you do is make the GBA startup noise. "d-d-d-d-dling... ding!"


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 13, 2003)

When u think that eating a mushroom would make u grow two times the size u are right now...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 13, 2003)

86) When you wonder what new GFX engine they were using to make the scene outside your picture window seem so vibrant and 3-D. It must REALLY have a compelling feature set!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (Apr 13, 2003)

87) When you think Samus is the hottest girl alive.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 13, 2003)

QUOTE(root02 @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> 87) When you think Samus is the hottest girl alive.


She is, dammit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Tempest out.-


----------



## Alexander (Apr 13, 2003)

QUOTE(melody @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> 80) When you're eating these for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


88) when you dream to eat such "heinz" all day long

89) when you call your bro "luigi"


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

90) When you start to say," Itsa me (your name here)


----------



## neocat (Apr 13, 2003)

91) when you raise your hand and cast (insert spell here) on that nasty bully


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 13, 2003)

92) When, right before doing anything, you have to scream it's name out loud first.

"Tempest's Extreme Pencil Sharpening Skill!"

-Tempest out.-


----------



## neocat (Apr 13, 2003)

93) when whenever you see a sort of platform you jump on it

94) when you pop boxes looking for coins

95) when you desperately try to find that last stamp to complete your stampedex


----------



## root02 (Apr 13, 2003)

93) [EDIT]
96)You figure out solutions to game puzzles while you sleep



[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

97)When you think everyone are enemies
98)When you figure out that its year 2088 and you have been playing all those years.
99)When you speak pokemon (Pika-Pika!)
100)When you think you can find potions and herbs in boxes and pokeballs


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey we reached 100 !
I will write a book about this.

Edit: Meaby in some days, or weeks (Going camping) I will put it in my site, will let you know.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

101) When you don red sneakers and run around your living room at top speed, rolling into balls, & shouting "SEGA" at the top of your lungs.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2003)

102) You start collecting golden rings.
103) You try to collect 100 to gain an extra life.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

104) When you think their powerups in secret locations


----------



## Omero (Apr 13, 2003)

105) When you've beaten the metroid fusion 1% challenge

106) When you are trying to learn japanese so you can understand ALL THOSE F******* GOOD jap games....

107) When you find out that you ALREADY know japanese because of too much Wario Ware...

P.s. keep 'em coming... we've got to reach number 1000...


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

108) When you think someone from another dimension is calling you for help


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

lol.
Trying to think...


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

109) When you insist that hopping across the road, dodging cars is safe because you have 3 more lifes left.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

110) When you play the GBA, not realizing you are at class in school and your teacher is patiently waiting for your answer for his math question. *Yikes*


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

111) When you collect 7 pieces of jewelry and call them "Chaos Emeralds"

112) When you use said jewelry to try to turn yourself into Super  (After collecting 50 rings and jumping of course.)


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

113) When you insist that you can suck the smart kid next to you and get his abilities (ie. smarts).


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 13, 2003)

110) When you bother go to a translation site and write everything.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

115) When you can no longer tell sunlight from artifical light.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

116) When your mom gets complaints from neighbors saying they've seen you come in dressed in green and smashing pots. But they didn't mind you cutting their grass.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

117) When you tie a string to a fork and throw it at people while saying "Get over here!" or "Come here!"


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 13, 2003)

118) When you dress your monkey up in a red shirt with an A on it and put him in a ball and throw him down the stairs yelling "Ready, Go!"


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

119) When your friends have more than enough of your stupid rants on how you beated the villains in whatever game.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2003)

120) When you place flashling lights on top of all the monkeys heads in the zoo, and run around with a large net trying to catch them.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

121) When you go buy a bulky looking watch and big robot toy. Then afterwards you take your robot outside and challenge every passerby to a "robattle"


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

122) When you clone a baby dinosaur and call it 'Yoshi'.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

123) When you'd rather play GBA instead of making love to your mate.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Burning Knuckles @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> 123) When you'd rather play GBA instead of making love to your mate.


That reminds me, where's that pic with the guy playing his GBA while his girlfriend lies next to him in the bed?


----------



## melody (Apr 13, 2003)

X-Gamer, this one ? :

http://www.nintendo-europe.com/gameboyadva...wallpaper11.jpg


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah, that's the one, most fitting for Burning's #123 or, in this case, this one:
124) When you forget there's a opposite sex in the world.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

ROFL


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

125) When you think your father is an enemy of the world!


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

126) When you attach guns to your car and paint eyes and a mouth on a paint bucket and name it "Pal".


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 13, 2003)

(for all the shenmue fans out there)

127) When you reply to people with only "I see."
128) When, during conversations with people, you keep your eyes closed.
129) You have a job driving a forklift.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

130) When you set out to explore the entire world on foot.


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

131) When you print of pictures of the Nokia N-Gage, urinate on them, and set them on fire while dancing with your GBA!


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

132) When you write an essay about why gba is the best


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 13, 2003)

133) when you have a special plug in your bathroom for your GBA adapter plug


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2003)

134) When you easily completed the Wario Ware japanese game and you're only a 3 years old american baby.
135) When you cheer at the release of Super Mario Advance 1337.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

136) When you realize that running away from the cops doesn't make you less of a wanted man, but even more so.


----------



## MMZero (Apr 13, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> 136) When you realize that running away from the cops doesn't make you less of a wanted man, but even more so.


i dont get it

137) when you go broke from all the batterys you buy and then relize you cant buy the SP


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

137) When you think theres a weapon shop in your local mall


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 13, 2003)

Grand Theft Auto 3.  That's all I need to say.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

138) When you think you can rename your friends


----------



## root02 (Apr 13, 2003)

QUOTE(MMZero @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 13 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 136) When you realize that running away from the cops doesn't make you less of a wanted man, but even more so.
> ...


It's from the Driver games...

139) When you squash a spider and think, "damn, my attack rating's REALLY high!!!"

W00tles!!! my 100th post!


----------



## MMZero (Apr 13, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> 138) When you think you can rename your friends


accualy 139


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 13, 2003)

141) When you start acting like Red Mage from 8-Bit Theater, only in regards to something like Golden Sun or Pokemon instead of D&D.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## blue99 (Apr 13, 2003)

142) When you start wearing clothes like mario!


----------



## root02 (Apr 13, 2003)

143) When you run down the hallways at work/school, tapping the walls with a blade (of such size that will most likely get you arrested), looking for hidden passages and secret rooms.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 14, 2003)

144) When you complain to the hotel manager that the elevator music isn't from the Elevator Action game.
145) When you wonder why your computer is filled with virus even thought you have Megaman Battle Network to protect it.
146) When your 40 years old dad starts playing the same game as you.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 14, 2003)

145a) (in addition to X-Gamer's) You make a virus protection program called Megaman.EXE.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 14, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> 145a) (in addition to X-Gamer's) You make a virus protection program called Megaman.EXE.


Well, what do you think I've renamed my AVG shortcut to?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





146) You fall asleep at night wondering if there's a way you can rig your GBA to support save state and autofire.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 14, 2003)

147) When you try to talk to an owl wanting information.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 14, 2003)

148) When you call a viking's descendant and tell him the aliens are coming back for him. (see The Lost Vikings)
149) When you try to slide into a pipe hoping to get to the Mushroom Kingdom.
150) When your mother finally decides to confiscate your GBA.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 14, 2003)

151) When you bring your GBA to your graduation ceremony (yes, I did do that).


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 14, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 151) When you bring your GBA to your graduation ceremony (yes, I did do that).


Ha, you play too much with your GBA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



152) When you ask your teacher for your virus busting grade.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 14, 2003)

153) When u walk around, waiting for random encounters


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 14, 2003)

154) When you hit number 154 on this list.

And now, seriously, the real 154:

154) When you start thinking that you can skip school to surf the 'net -- and get away with it, saying it's "Official business".

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 14, 2003)

155) When you put your link cable into your gba and pull out the other end (Rockman anime style) shouting puraguin rockman.exe transmission! and putting your cable into any electronic device with a hole in it.

Yes I've actually done this. And even needed to replace a link cable because the other one I used for this got stuck in my stove and had to be forced out.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Burning Knuckles @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 155) When you put your link cable into your gba and pull out the other end (Rockman anime style) shouting puraguin rockman.exe transmission! and putting your cable into any electronic device with a hole in it.
> 
> Yes I've actually done this. And even needed to replace a link cable because the other one I used for this got stuck in my stove and had to be forced out.


lol!!


----------



## gunner6666 (Apr 14, 2003)

156)when the only time you stop playing games is when you have a power outage


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 14, 2003)

157) When you play 'Ed, Edd n Eddy- Jawbreakers!' more than once. (talk about a stupid game)


----------



## gunner6666 (Apr 14, 2003)

158)when your 120gb hard drive is full and 2gb are not games


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 14, 2003)

159) When you can think of nothing but games.  (Even when dreaming!)


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 14, 2003)

160)When rubbing a gameboy advance on yourself actually gets you excited! (aroused for the slow of wit)


----------



## el_venga (Apr 14, 2003)

161) when you cant miss any of the gba comercials

162)when you start looking on the internet how to use telekinesis (psyenergy)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 14, 2003)

163) When you actually have electronic schematics to mod the SP to have a headphone jack. (which for the less-electronically inclined is a LOT harder to do than the Afterburner)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 14, 2003)

164) When you dress up your pet hammsters as Djinn and try to attach them to yourself.


----------



## melody (Apr 14, 2003)

165) when you try out your ham-chat skills on the hamsters in your local pet-store.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 14, 2003)

166) when you tack-q people wondering if they'll reply polite

167) when your fovourite songs are MIDI


----------



## KiVan (Apr 14, 2003)

168) When you are driving and see a red semaphore , you stop and try to replace its batteries to make it turn green.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 14, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 168) When you are driving and see a red semaphore , you stop and try to replace its batteries to make it turn green.


LOL!!!


----------



## v-rank (Apr 14, 2003)

169) when you try to learn you hamster to speak out: HAMHA!


----------



## KiVan (Apr 14, 2003)

170) When to run faster at the school's athletics championships you set your frameskip to 9


----------



## neocat (Apr 14, 2003)

171)when you try to put your finger in your nose in less than 3 seconds


----------



## Alexander (Apr 14, 2003)

171) When you try to get a date challanging the girl with your pokemons


----------



## KiVan (Apr 14, 2003)

QUOTE(neocat @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 171)when you try to put your finger in your nose in less than 3 seconds


LOL!


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 14, 2003)

172) When anytime you walk by an electronic device with a hole, you yell "Jack In"


----------



## ssj3kodakon (Apr 14, 2003)

173) When you try to live your life without going to the bathroom!


----------



## el_venga (Apr 14, 2003)

174) when you play games like britneys dance beat, cause you have already beaten the good games


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Alexander @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 166) when you tack-q people wondering if they'll reply polite
> 
> 167) when your fovourite songs are MIDI


I'll have you know that my MIDI collection is of great quality, I just can't get enough of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




175) When you struggle to catch that (censored) pokemon that always escape from you.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 14, 2003)

176) When you tell your teacher that Rush ate your homework.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 14, 2003)

Wait a minute! We have two #171 lines, don't we? Doesn't that make the count go up by one meaning the next line should be #178?


----------



## Vanion (Apr 14, 2003)

178) When you think you can swing around a bank with only a chain.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 14, 2003)

179) Simple! When you install an Afterburner in your GBA. (*is guilty*)


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 14, 2003)

180) When your dreams involve you dreaming about playing your GBA when you wake up.


----------



## whodahell600 (Apr 14, 2003)

181) when you  try to throw a (poke)ball at your neighbors pet


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 15, 2003)

182) When you viciously spend math class working out a rigorous schedule that goes something like "If I go to the bathroom NOW, then I get an extra three consecutive minutes on Crazy Taxi later..."

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 15, 2003)

182a) (in addition to Tempest's) When you spend the whole school day contimplating on what you need to do to beat the third boss.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 15, 2003)

183) When you say stupid things like "I eat, breath, and sleep GBA"


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 15, 2003)

184) When you think that a red flowers can produce fire to burn people  and stars make you invincible...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 184) When you think that a red flowers can produce fire to burn peopleÂ and stars make you invincible...


184a) When you start sampling "magic mushrooms" for a similar reason. The weird part is, unlike the other two, this one might actually work. At least, you might think you're twelve feet tall...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## spjb (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 184) When you think that a red flowers can produce fire to burn peopleÂ and stars make you invincible...


HAHAHAHAHAHAH BEST 1 EVER!

185) when your in class @ school playing PKMN and hiding it under your table while looking down and screaming "MY Geodude is evolving!"


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 14 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 184) When you think that a red flowers can produce fire to burn peopleÂ and stars make you invincible...
> ...


Ahem.... yeah, I think we know what some might think of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





186)When this happens:


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 15, 2003)

Everyone can relate to that one, I'm sure. In my case it's often something about me "gaining a level" or "limit breaking".

187) If you've ever held a funeral for a GBA that has worked it's last. Instead of, you know, chucking the thing.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> Everyone can relate to that one, I'm sure. In my case it's often something about me "gaining a level" or "limit breaking".
> 
> 187) If you've ever held a funeral for a GBA that has worked it's last. Instead of, you know, chucking the thing.
> 
> -Tempest out.-


LOL!! anyways...

188) When people think that they have exercised enough for a day when they play video games... (think finger sports)


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 15, 2003)

189) When you found a genie lamp, scrub it and the genie appears. When he asks you your wish, you tell him to set himself to you so that you can summon him later when you go play Golden Sun on your GBA. (genie = djinn)


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 15, 2003)

190) When you finally realize that dead things don't disappear instantly


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 15, 2003)

191) When someone ask you a question, you wonder why there's no choice of answers presented to you.


----------



## el_venga (Apr 15, 2003)

192) when you realize that this topic is great


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 15, 2003)

193) On any forms that require your name, you put your IRC alias on it including your @ or +.

(not so much gaming but oh well)


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 15, 2003)

194) your whole world shatters when your batteries or battery pack run out of juice. *sobs*


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 15, 2003)

195) when you start acting like one of the video game characters


----------



## neocat (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> 195) when you start acting like one of the video game characters


196) when you run out of ideas and put these universal thruths


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 15, 2003)

197) When you look around and everything looks like it has a wireframe (look into 3d modeling to find out what it is if you dont know)


----------



## spjb (Apr 15, 2003)

ONE_NINE_EIGHT) When you run out of money and have to sell everything in your house to survive, but u keep your GBA and the last written game on your cart with you all the time.


----------



## Koekie (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Apr 14 2003 said:


> 170) When to run faster at the school's athletics championships you set your frameskip to 9


LMAO


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 15, 2003)

199) When you buy an ocarina and try to teleport by playing it.


----------



## GbaDoctor (Apr 15, 2003)

200) When u try to remove whit every tool the Armor Suit from Samus


----------



## spjb (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(GbaDoctor @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> 200) When u try to remove whit every tool the Armor Suit from Samus


huh?


----------



## Mar (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> QUOTE(GbaDoctor @ Apr 15 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 200) When u try to remove whit every tool the Armor Suit from Samus
> ...


I think he means to try and remove samus' armor with any tool you can find.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 15, 2003)

201) When you make an oragami Sonic the Hedgehog head out of your bus ticket. *GUILTY*


----------



## spjb (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> 201) When you make an oragami Sonic the Hedgehog head out of your bus ticket. *GUILTY*


u still have it? i need pix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sounds kool. and are u talkin about the transfer ticket?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 15 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 201) When you make an oragami Sonic the Hedgehog head out of your bus ticket. *GUILTY*
> ...


Aww I threw it away. It wasnt that good, it wasnt 3d or anything just a 2D head with spikes, ears and nose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Transfer ticket? No it was just a one way single ticket.
I'll make another one tomorrow!


----------



## FlashAdv (Apr 15, 2003)

when you turn the rtc patch off so you can come late on school because the time dosnt run properly


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 15, 2003)

203) When your complete collection of MP3s is actually smaller than your collection of .gba's.

Oh, I hope you know that the Metroid Database has IPS patches for Super Metroid and Metroid 2 that enable "Justin Bailey mode", if you know what I mean....

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (Apr 15, 2003)

Yeah, I know about the patches, they just change the Samus character sprite. It's cool, but she has *brown* hair in the patched version. I thought she was blonde? (but then, her hair's green with the Justin Bailey code for M1, if I remember correctly...)

204) (building from Tempest's) When your GBA roms directory is larger than your Program Files directory.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 15, 2003)

205) When your music (MIDI, MP3) files are composed solely of videogame music.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 15, 2003)

206) When you spam the Microsoft Forums with requests for Windows GBA.


----------



## root02 (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> 205) When your music (MIDI, MP3) files are composed solely of videogame music.


I've found it rather amazing how much of my music collection is from remix.overclocked.org...


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 15, 2003)

QUOTE(root02 @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 15 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 205) When your music (MIDI, MP3) files are composed solely of videogame music.
> ...


And mine is from www.vgmusic.com. I got +1000 of those MIDI files in addition to MP3s.

207) When you join every GBA forums that exists on the net.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(root02 @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> Yeah, I know about the patches, they just change the Samus character sprite. It's cool, but she has *brown* hair in the patched version. I thought she was blonde? (but then, her hair's green with the Justin Bailey code for M1, if I remember correctly...)
> 
> 204) (building from Tempest's) When your GBA roms directory is larger than your Program Files directory.


Actually, in the NES version it's because they wanted her hair to have contrast with the backgrounds, none of which were green (also explains the purple skin on the caucasian Samus). Only the GBC one makes her hair look brown (and even then it's hard to tell since the system only supports 4 colors in different shades).  The Super Metroid one has her blonde. And for some reason, sneakers. He also redrew the ending scenes, and the menu Samus wireframe. The other nifty trick was changing the Samus pictures in the file select screen from the helmet to her face from the normal ending sequence -- but instead of the helmet turning, she ties her hair back.

Anyway...

208) When you argue with your friends wether [insert popular band here] is better than Nobuo Uematsu. -guilty -- and Nobuo won!-

209) When trying to make up no. 208, you realize that you spend all your time on the GBA instead of listening to the radio so you have NO idea what a popular band these days would be. -almost guilty-

By the way, we've also argued that, in absence of data to prove or deny it, Chrono Trigger's famous Nu creatures were named in the initials of Nobuo. We don't know, but it's cool enough.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## el_venga (Apr 16, 2003)

210) when you start drawing the game's characters in their best posses

P.S.: i've done that, DBZ chars.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 16, 2003)

211) When you try to read the mind of the student who is sitting next to you during an exam.


----------



## gunner6666 (Apr 16, 2003)

212) when you dream about pso rares (i have)


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 16, 2003)

213) After getting hurt in a fight you stand there afterwards...... "PLY!".........."PLY!".........."PLY!"......


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 16, 2003)

214) When you can't find the button A when you are going to talk to a person, and cannot find the button B when you are trying to run


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 16, 2003)

215)  When you talk to a person twice in a row and are suprised when they say something different.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 16, 2003)

Actually, that happens in videogames as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




216) When you can't seem to find the [insert RPG class here] job you've been longing for anywhere during the Career Day at high school.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 16, 2003)

217) When you make a cardboard taxi sign, put it on your car, and drive wildly through your streets to practice for the game.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 16, 2003)

218) When you look up at the stars and trying to connect the "batteries"


----------



## benevolent (Apr 16, 2003)

219) When you realize the only thing around you is a gamecube and a bed


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 16, 2003)

220) When your car breaks down, you yell "CO Power" and expect your car to be fixed.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(benevolent @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> 219) When you realize the only thing around you is a gamecube and a bed


Welcome to my room in college.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 16, 2003)

221) When your memory is so full of game strategies that you can't remember what 2 + 2 makes.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> 221) When your memory is so full of game strategies that you can't remember what 2 + 2 makes.


221a) When those game strategies are the ONLY way you know what 2+2 makes...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## it-s (Apr 16, 2003)

*screen suddenly goes black... You look around...* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where am I???
*Your eyes are getting bigger... You let out the screams of terror*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WHO AM I????
.......................
AAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 16, 2003)

222) When you cut the grass looking for some rupees.


----------



## Lord Graga (Apr 16, 2003)

222) When you feel EXTREMELY offended by 'Foo Fighters' because they made a music video where a little girl throws a GBA out from a bridge.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 15 2003 said:


> *201) When you make an oragami Sonic the Hedgehog head out of your bus ticket. *GUILTY**


Just a little update to let you know what the hell i was talking about... here it is.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 which would look like.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




made out of....


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 15 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > *201) When you make an oragami Sonic the Hedgehog head out of your bus ticket. *GUILTY**
> ...


I like the fact that it was made out of a Blue line ticket. (Sonic is Blue, get it.)


----------



## whodahell600 (Apr 16, 2003)

when you cant pull your ass off your "gaming" chair


----------



## melody (Apr 16, 2003)

225) when your mom/partner sells you're beloved gba for a buck on her/his annual yardsale.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 16, 2003)

226)  When you put your GBA in your will, but then decide to bring it with you to the grave.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 16, 2003)

227) When you change your name to Game Boy Advance


----------



## benevolent (Apr 16, 2003)

228) When you buy a Sephiroth costume and pretend you're him... like me...


----------



## benevolent (Apr 16, 2003)

> 228) When you buy a Sephiroth costume and pretend you're him... like me...
> 
> i was joking! ok! joking!!!!!!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 16, 2003)

Look, benevolent, just hit the "edit" button. Don't double post.

229) When according to Windows your most used program is something like OfflineList instead of Internet Explorer.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## neocat (Apr 16, 2003)

230) when 75% of your downloads are PC isos and GBAroms.... (now who could that be?)


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(neocat @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> 230) when 75% of your downloads are PC isos and GBAroms.... (now who could that be?)


*Raises his hand* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




231) When most of your bookmarks, if not all, have to have something in relation to videogames.

232) When you compare TV shows to videogames when they have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> QUOTE(neocat @ Apr 16 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 230) when 75% of your downloads are PC isos and GBAroms.... (now who could that be?)
> ...


hehehe  Guilty for #231...

233) When you think swallowing your foe can make you learn new abilities... (Kirby)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 16, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 16 2003 said:


> 233) When you think swallowing your foe can make you learn new abilities... (Kirby)


233a) When you actually TRY swallowing your foe -- something usually much, much larger than your head....

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Mr. Floppy (Apr 16, 2003)

233) When you get in to a fight w/ spouse (or girl/boy friend), you try to reset and load the previouse save before the fight.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

234) When you pic up a stone and pretend your Ash


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

236) When you try to jump over the passing cars so you can get to the other side of the street.
237) When you like to search every furniture hoping to find treasure.
238) When you wonder why they were no Yoshi in the Jurassic Park movies.
239) When you decide to make your own GBA game.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 236) When you try to jump over the passing cars so you can get to the other side of the street.
> 237) When you like to search every furniture hoping to find treasure.
> 238) When you wonder why they were no Yoshi in the Jurassic Park movies.
> 239) When you decide to make your own GBA game.


wait a min. i didnt know you were alowed to post more than one line


----------



## blue99 (Apr 17, 2003)

240)When you wonder if a mushroom can make you taller


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 17, 2003)

241)when you try to mind read your parents to see what they REALLY got got you for your birthday


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 240)When you wonder if a mushroom can make you taller


hahaha... Even tho this is already on, but this is still funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







242) When u find a baby dinosaur and feeding it with several monsters to make it grow into Yoshi instantly and ride on it


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Apr 17, 2003)

243) when you find yourself making various noises from video game characters (wario ware' 9 volt: WORK IT! YOSHI: HUMMMMMM!!!)


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 17, 2003)

244) When you start wondering about the personal lives of non-linear characters.


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 17, 2003)

242) You try to work out the physics behind why Superman can fly....


----------



## blue99 (Apr 17, 2003)

245)When you think you can fight monsters somewhere


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 245)When you think you can fight monsters somewhere


245a) and after fighting the monster, you grow stonger magically


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Hyperblade @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> wait a min. i didnt know you were alowed to post more than one lineÂ


Nothing says we can't. What's we're not allowed to do, however, is double-posting so we put it all together in one post like I did.
247) When you build a time machine so that you can go to the future where the upcoming game of your choice is already available to play. (I wish I could have been guilty on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 247) When you build a time machine so that you can go to the future where the upcoming game of your choice is already available to play. (I wish I could have been guilty on that
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I thought you're gonna say that you discover the world is destroyed by Lavos...

248) When you attempt to jump four times as your own body height


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> I thought you're gonna say that you discover the world is destroyed by Lavos...


That can be added to my line as 247a.

249) When you reached the last level of Bubble Bobble Old and New and then you suddenly lost your last life and have to start over making you banging your head on the wall continually all day long.

250) When you died out of a heart attack right when you almost finished the game making you banging your head on a wall in hell for all eternity.

A bit exagerated, don't you think?


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 249) When you reached the last level of Bubble Bobble Old and New and then you suddenly lost your last life and have to start over making you banging your head on the wall continually all day long.
> 
> 250) When you died out of a heart attack right when you almost finished the game making you banging your head on a wall in hell for all eternity.
> 
> A bit exagerated, don't you think?


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That is somewhat overexaggerated...

251) When you continue to play when there is earthquake, fire, flood, tornado, etc...


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

252) When you notice that you got a brand new computer and you look for the Start and Select button


----------



## blue99 (Apr 17, 2003)

253) When you think you can jump so high like Mario!!!


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 253) When you think you can jump so high like Mario!!!


253a) When you think you can jump even higher like Luigi.
254) When you forgot to feed your dog even thought you can hear it whining for hours while you play your GBA. (Quite frankly, that would be stupid if someone actually did that)


----------



## blue99 (Apr 17, 2003)

255)When you sing "I love GBA,I love GBA I love GBA..."


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

256) when you start throwing turnips at monsters and get extra energy by throwing a red potion and open the door formed by it


----------



## blue99 (Apr 17, 2003)

257)When you wander around and ask people,"Hey wanna have a pokemon battle?"


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

258) When you use every posible way to think of an idea for this topic

*guilty... guilty...*


----------



## blue99 (Apr 17, 2003)

259)When you think theres Chocobos in your local zoo


----------



## boSing (Apr 17, 2003)

260) When you get your chihuahua into dogfights hoping it'll evolve to something else.


----------



## Gon. (Apr 17, 2003)

261) When you try to save and load state


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 17, 2003)

262)when you post more than three times in this topic


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(K¥øjï™ @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 262)when you post more than three times in this topic


*guilt rising all over  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 * 

263) When you try to use a key as a sword... (Kingdom Hearts)


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 263) When you try to use a key as a sword... (Kingdom Hearts)


*KH is for Ps2, this is GBA thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




264) When you try to stick on a wall


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

oops... Sorry, forgot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







265) When you think you can summon Blue Eyes White Dragon and Dark Magician on the field/world


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 263) When you try to use a key as a sword... (Kingdom Hearts)


*EDIT* Never mind what I said here...
266) When you tell your girlfriend that she is Koochie-Q.
267) When you try to finish rattling your backyard easier by increasing your stamina.
268) When your friends have trouble coping with your smell due to the fact that you haven't gotten a bath for too long since you started playing with your GBA.
269) When you put pokemon food on your shopping list.
270) When you tell the cop who stopped your car: "But officer, we just wanted to get extra points by crashing the other cars off-course.".
271) When you think you have all the time to get to school because your clock is broken.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 269) When you think you have all the time to get to school because your clock is broken.


LOL!!! 

272) When you think a real earthwork can carry a bazooka, do a fire punch, fire a shotgun, make exploding sheep, summon air strike, etc....


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

Pay more attention to the numbers , NeoBahamut. I had to edit my post when I saw that Hyperblade posted before me.

273) When you can't find the ham-chat word you need to write your answers for an exam.
274) When the school's director calmly ask you this: "What brought you to believe that pulling the fire alarm would open up a secret passage in the first place?".


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 17, 2003)

275) When you freak people out by staring at them because you're "reading their mind."


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

276) When you finally beat your rival after the lllllllloooooooooooooonnnnnnnggggggggg 35 years


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 17, 2003)

277) You go sleep and 10 seconds later wake up and and feel refreshed.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

When you stick an electrical pole in your back hoping to recharge


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

279) When you can still play the game even if the screen is all burned out, or the battery ran out (assuming that you didn't plug it in)


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Hyperblade @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Apr 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 263) When you try to use a key as a sword... (Kingdom Hearts)
> ...


This thread doesnt have to just be about GBA games. Its a general playing too much thread.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

281) When you actually try to be a bridge for a train


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

You're not the only one who got such dreams, mole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




282) When you try to climb up a tall building hoping to find a rare item on the roof.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

yeh, iv had that kinda dream already lol

283) When your game and roms directory is larger than your Windows directory.


----------



## Coldflare (Apr 17, 2003)

284) "When you read every single post from the very beggining of this thread and then re-read to make sure you're not posting the exact same thing as someone else."

285) "When you build a time machine so you can go into the PAST (1999ad) and make sure Lavos attacks the Earth so we can recruit the 'Chrono' team to go back in time, and to the end of time, finding Epoch and going all across time collecting GBA games from the future and the next GB system and many games for that."

286) "When you sign up to this GBA forum just to post a reply"


----------



## Damien (Apr 17, 2003)

(287) "When you get home and your mother ask if you would like to sleep."


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

288) When you think that your skateboarding skills would improve by playing Tony HAwk


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 17, 2003)

289) When you decide to email Strong Bad on a GBA-related topic, because you know the treatment's going to be funny.
(see Techno, Guitar, or Japanese Cartoon to see what I mean)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

290) When you write a 50,000 word essay about why gba is the best


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 17, 2003)

291) When your college senior thesis is "The Evolution of Gameboy"


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

292) When you take a knife and make an X on your left cheek lol


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 291) When your college senior thesis is "The Evolution of Gameboy"
> Hmmm..... I don't see why not.  Someone I know wrote an essay for his final exam on the song Kashmir (from Led Zeppelin).  And no, it wasn't a music class either.
> 
> QUOTE( Tempest Stormwind @  Apr 17 2003, 11:11 AM)289) When you decide to email Strong Bad on a GBA-related topic, because you know the treatment's going to be funny.



If you get a response, I am so saving it.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Hyperblade @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 292) When you take a knife and make an X on your left cheek lol


Hmm, I wonder...
...
Nah, my name's cool enough.

293) When you have a GBA hidden under your desk in class.
294) When you actually got a response from Strong Bad concerning your GBA topic.
295) When you stand in front of the store for weeks without moving a spot waiting for Lufia to come out without knowing that it's been delayed a month further.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 295) When you stand in front of the store for weeks without moving a spot waiting for Lufia to come out without knowing that it's been delayed a month further.








 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  really it was delayed

296) To try sending out a Haduken at your teacher


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 17, 2003)

297) When you walk up to a wolf and try persuading it to join your team.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 297) When you walk up to a wolf and try persuading it to join your team.


297a) You also try to persuade your foes, but then you realize that you got a black eye and several bruises after the persuasion


----------



## MMZero (Apr 17, 2003)

298?) when you look up and break your neck


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 17, 2003)

299) when u r stuck in a game


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 17, 2003)

QUOTE(KrAjO720 @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 299) when u r stuck in a game


----------



## MMZero (Apr 17, 2003)

why not just post that as a new number its confusing otherwise


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 17, 2003)

300) When a battle to the death with God doesn't supprise you. (Rule 82 in Tempest's sig link)


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 17, 2003)

301) when you try to use x-ray vision on a girl


----------



## MMZero (Apr 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Hyperblade @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> 301) when you try to use x-ray vision on a girl


oh god............ive been playing GBA too much!!!

302) when your asked your hobbies and all that comes to mind is G.B.A.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 18, 2003)

QUOTE(MMZero @ Apr 17 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Hyperblade @ Apr 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 301) when you try to use x-ray vision on a girl
> ...


Hey, I've been through both of those!!!


----------



## MMZero (Apr 18, 2003)

yeah but the first one never seems to work!


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 18, 2003)

QUOTE(MMZero @ Apr 18 2003 said:


> yeah but the first one never seems to work!


hahahhaha...

303) WHen you start becoming a hero and decide not to talk anymore, except yes or no


----------



## benevolent (Apr 18, 2003)

304) When you apply for membership for gbatemp and read this reply


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 18, 2003)

305) When you buy an elf costume, a plastic sword, and you go around throwing chickens.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 18, 2003)

306) When you start to spin wild like in a tornado pattern (Taz)


----------



## MMZero (Apr 18, 2003)

307) when you ask for this topic to get a sticky...


oops thougth about a countdown


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 18, 2003)

308) When you think different hats will give you abilities.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 18, 2003)

QUOTE(MMZero @ Apr 18 2003 said:


> 307) when you ask for this topic to get a sticky...


Well... all right... but only till we hit the thousand reasons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




309) When you think that viruses actually make you stronger (Metroid, Battle Network, etc.)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 18, 2003)

310) When you think that swords and gems would give you magical ability


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 18, 2003)

311) When you finally look up to realise that this thread is now a stickey


----------



## MMZero (Apr 19, 2003)

312) when after playing gba you mix Sprite and Hawian Punch and relize it the best sprite type drink (just discoverd PATEINT PENDING!!!)


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 19, 2003)

313) When you throw bananas and turtle shells out your window while driving.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 19, 2003)

QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ Apr 19 2003 said:


> 313) When you throw bananas and turtle shells out your window while driving.


314) In addition, you get a lot faster when you get a ghost mushroom


----------



## root02 (Apr 19, 2003)

QUOTE(MMZero @ Apr 18 2003 said:


> 312) when after playing gba you mix Sprite and Hawian Punch and relize it the best sprite type drink (just discoverd PATEINT PENDING!!!)


Too late, been doing that at Taco Bells for years....
(It IS excellent)


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## Gon. (Apr 19, 2003)

315) When you see monkeys rolling in giant plastic spheres


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 19, 2003)

Damn guilty of almost everything above lol
316) When you shape bottlecaps into hexagon shape and stick them into a cardboard Robot and expect it to come to life


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 19, 2003)

317) When you can't get enough of those stupidly bad games


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 19, 2003)

QUOTE(Gon. @ Apr 18 2003 said:


> 315) When you see monkeys rolling in giant plastic spheres


315a) When you put monkeys in giant plastic spheres.


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 19, 2003)

316) When you go to your local supermarket and ask for potions.


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 19, 2003)

SP watch how you post, your supposed to contine as 318 cause CAJoker1999 was 315*a*. any way. back to the count

319) When you jump into a barrel and expect to fly out like a cannon


----------



## Dweomer (Apr 20, 2003)

320) When you turn around in the parking lot at work because you left the GBA in your other pants


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 21, 2003)

321) When you go into game withdrawal induced fits when you're not able to play a game for more than five minutes.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 21, 2003)

322) when you sleep-walk with a gba in your hand


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 21, 2003)

322a) When you sleepwalk AND play GBA at the same time.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 21, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 20 2003 said:


> 322a) When you sleepwalk AND play GBA at the same time.


322b) When you can do that AND succeed at the game. Bonus marks if the game is one you haven't played before, if you can sleep-talk and describe what you're doing as you do it, or if you can remember it enough the next day to answer questions.  Seek help if it's all three of the bonuses.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Apr 21 2003 said:


> QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 20 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 322a) When you sleepwalk AND play GBA at the same time.
> ...











It would be amazing if someone can succeed in that...

323) When you try to lay an egg after eating a thing whole


----------



## Delolith (Apr 21, 2003)

##) when you've read every reply to this topic in under 1 hour (guility as charged to 99.9% of all the above)


----------



## alfre (Apr 21, 2003)

324) when you're thinking that you're playing Super Mario 64 on your GBA


----------



## whodahell600 (Apr 22, 2003)

325) when you tell your dog to bite firemen expecting them to say "DOH!! You boy have ruined team aquas plans for the last time!"


----------



## Mr WaLLiE (Apr 22, 2003)

When you tell all your friends that you can use psyenergy and you try to fight some one and try to use psy NRG to pick him up and lift him up...then you get beat up...


----------



## Hyperblade (Apr 23, 2003)

327) When you stick your hand in a wall outlet with a piece of iron hopin to recharge


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 23, 2003)

328) When you start wrestling because you are ultimate in the video game


----------



## FlashAdv (Apr 23, 2003)

329) when you try to slice your meat in 5 seconds


( made in wario )


----------



## GbaDoctor (Apr 23, 2003)

330) When ur mother found u hiding in the closet whit an exlamation mark on her head.


----------



## karmasore (Apr 27, 2003)

331:  When you start examining random crates, boxes, and vases for hidden gold coins.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 27, 2003)

332)When you think there are pipes around your block!


----------



## MMZero (Apr 28, 2003)

333) when you make megaman splash screens and wallpapers all day *me*


----------



## kotatsuneko (Apr 28, 2003)

when you walk down the street, and think "hey, this is just like shenmue", shake your head and realise it IS just like shenmue, you live in japan, and thats directly related to finding out as a kid that pac man et al werent made by americans, but japanese...the love with the place never let go..


----------



## SPPowah (Apr 28, 2003)

When you try to make a double jump and slash the light of your home´s corridor... just like in castlevania...


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 28, 2003)

336) When you are addicted to video games and suffer withdrawl symptoms when you don't play for a day


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 28, 2003)

337) When you get upset because your bali import of a really good game (xenogears) doesnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That really happened dammit, I paid $140AUD for a friggin mod chip for my ps2 and it didnt even friggin work, ah well at least I have 3 other games, 4 including the one in jap (wild arms 3 dammit, it looked so cool).


----------



## Puck The Joker (Apr 28, 2003)

338) When you legally change your name to your video game name.


----------



## SickFish (Apr 29, 2003)

339 when you drink rat poison because you have 70% poison resistance.

340when you walk around you notice you go wakka wakka wakka (pac-man)


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 29, 2003)

Rat poison????
341)when you use yor SP for a flashlight....*guilty*


----------



## SickFish (Apr 29, 2003)

342 when you drink red cool aid in hope of it curring the rat poison you drank earlier


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 29, 2003)

why the rat poison? i dont get it....


----------



## SickFish (Apr 29, 2003)

just for fun
343 when you convince your friends to play some live mario party games , and destroy them in every one

344when you hear they made a video on how to use the GBA  special items , and you order it 6 months in advance

345 your teacher asked you to take and test and you say "my skill isnt high enough yet"


----------



## karmasore (May 1, 2003)

346:  You know youve played too many video games when you sit on forums all day and come up with lists like this.

....


----------



## blue99 (May 1, 2003)

347)When you learn japanese so you can play japanese games


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 1, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ May 1 2003 said:


> 347)When you learn japanese so you can play japanese games


Hey! I wanted to learn Jap so that I can play!
I guess I AM playing too much...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







348) When you attempt to summon a monster after detatching djinni lookng hamsters


----------



## blue99 (May 1, 2003)

349) When you think animals can talk to you


----------



## X-Gamer (May 1, 2003)

Hey guys! It's been a while since I posted. I recently caught a computer virus so I had to shut it down for the week-end. Everything's fixed now so I'm back as good as new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And here's my line:
350) When you still play GBA games on your computer despite of a virus running around. *almost guilty*


----------



## fireworkz (May 4, 2003)

LOL This is a entertaining thread lol....




Take Care
Fireworkz


----------



## blue99 (May 4, 2003)

351) When you think you can jack-in with your gba


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 5, 2003)

352) when you start whipping dracula dolls...


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 6, 2003)

353) When you dont put down your GBA/other handheld to look at the buxom babe just near you

BTW I do put down my gba for that...


----------



## boSing (May 6, 2003)

354 When you try to eat cookies hoping it'll increase your HP. (Reasons that if Isaac can, I can too!)


----------



## SPPowah (May 6, 2003)

355 - When u kill a bird, take notes on a notebook saying u have it´s soul, and try to fly around by pressing R 
hehehe


----------



## karmasore (May 7, 2003)

356 - When you walk into your neighbors house and rummage through their things, trying to find gold, potions, or other items of value.

(Maybe that one was already stated?)


----------



## Puck The Joker (May 7, 2003)

357) Think that by eating an orange flower, you can throw fireballs.


----------



## Damean (May 8, 2003)

when you start to mistake reality for video games and try to plant tyour GBA so it can become a tree so you can have more GBA


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 9, 2003)

359) Editing every songs that you know into something related to GBA


----------



## lennon (May 11, 2003)

360)When you look to an old, great house (looking like an abandoned palace), and think that if you could get inside it, you really would find Dracula.

B)


----------



## phuzzz (May 11, 2003)

361)  When you had guessed correctly how Aria of Sorrow was going to end by the time the first scene was done.  (Yep, I did it.)


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 12, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ May 11 2003 said:


> 361)Â When you had guessed correctly how Aria of Sorrow was going to end by the time the first scene was done.Â (Yep, I did it.)


...... Wow.... nice sence of the story...

I never would have thought of that


----------



## Puck The Joker (May 12, 2003)

362) When you try making adamantium claws come out of your hands.


----------



## RaPtOrSIII (May 12, 2003)

363, when you talk to your friends using ham-chat


----------



## bobbull65 (May 12, 2003)

364.when buy the game you ask the
saleperson by roms numbers not the name of the game.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 12, 2003)

QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ May 11 2003 said:


> 362) When you try making adamantium claws come out of your hands.


362a) When trying to do this, you first convert your GBA into a reference machine and try to figure out exactly what adamantium is composed of.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Puck The Joker (May 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 11 2003 said:


> QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ May 11 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > 362) When you try making adamantium claws come out of your hands.
> ...


362b) When you walk up to Hugh Jackman and ask him to show you how its done.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2003)

513- When you make mp3s of the Super mario land soundtrack and listen to them over and over and over and over and over and over...

(the music in the credits was my favorite)


----------



## xGSiR (May 30, 2003)

jee some of the entry are a little bit over the edge >.


----------



## radical dreamer (May 30, 2003)

When you try and hack a walk through walls code to enable yourself to walk into the girl's locker room.


----------



## ronin_in_tears (May 30, 2003)

When you turn your GBA upside down, just to add another difficult setting.


----------



## mole_incarnate (May 30, 2003)

516 - 

When every day you dont wake up, your allready awake from gaming.


----------



## MMZero (Jun 1, 2003)

517 -

when your r button falls off


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 1, 2003)

518) when your monitor burns out...


----------



## phuzzz (Jun 1, 2003)

QUOTE(ronin_in_tears @ May 30 2003 said:


> When you turn your GBA upside down, just to add another difficult setting.


Hmm, that's a good idea.....

519)  When programing video game music is one of your goals in life.  (Hey, it could happen!)


----------



## SeZMehK (Jun 1, 2003)

520) when u dye ur hair blue and put it in spikes when trying to run faster than a car


----------



## MMZero (Jun 1, 2003)

521) when you can play your gba with one hand


----------



## el_venga (Jun 3, 2003)

i have tried that, not with a gba, with a controler.
522) when you compare your friends with characters.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 7, 2003)

I have seriusly done that... ( #522 )


----------



## pitman (Jun 7, 2003)

523) when u think u can crash your car into walls without damaging it


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 7, 2003)

524) When you try to get mad enough to smash walls. (I actually did that when I was a little kid. Boy, was I in trouble!)


----------



## T-hug (Jun 7, 2003)

525. When you are still making posts on a 'You know when you've been' topic when it's at 525 posts.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jun 7, 2003)

526. When your first thought in the morning is, " What videogame do I play first?"


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jun 7, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Jun 1 2003 said:


> QUOTE(ronin_in_tears @ May 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > When you turn your GBA upside down, just to add another difficult setting.
> ...


I suggest you try it out, i made it all through Lord Of The Rings : The Two Towers that way


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 7, 2003)

527: When you won't let your brand new GBA SP out of your sight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and have tossed your Afterburner GBA to one side.


----------



## Blanka79 (Jun 7, 2003)

when you have to peel the toilet seat of your ass

*UGH*


----------



## pitman (Jun 7, 2003)

528) When u buy ur girlfriend a GBA SP for a better relationship


----------



## mki (Jun 7, 2003)

529) ...When people tell you to get a life and you ask in what level to find it!
530) ...When you spend more time in bed with your new shiny SP than with your partner!
531) ...When you hate people if they talk bad about the system you like!
532) ...When you start wondering what item you will get if you beat up your boss!


----------



## Zendrik (Jun 8, 2003)

532) When a group of people can name 531 ways to tell if you play too many video games.


----------



## Octavious (Jun 12, 2003)

533) When you try to look in the "naughty picture book" that you found in the game

534) when the preacher takes away your gba because you keep singing zelda tunes in church

~Octavious


----------



## pitman (Jun 17, 2003)

535)when u call the police to inform them that u have catched the "bad guys"


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 17, 2003)

Hee hee...528..kind of did that one. Instead I gave her my Platinum and got myself a Black one. I'm already regretting that decision...the Black one has 1 tiny speck of dust under the screen and it just doesn't feel like my Platinum or light the screen the same way.

536)when Wario starts looking sexy.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Jun 17, 2003)

537) When your fingers have worn down to your knuckles


----------



## Smef (Jun 18, 2003)

538) when you can make a message board site themed to the games that has topics with 400 posts in them and 350+ people on at a time


----------



## RPGHERO (Jun 20, 2003)

539 --- when you worship your GBA and build a temple for it
540 --- You know you've been playing too much with your GBA when you know you've been playing too much with your GBA
541 --- when you post on GBA boards at midnight


----------



## pitman (Jun 21, 2003)

542) when people post "when there are more then 400 posts..."
543) when u dress as Link in halloween
544) when u think for about 20 minutes what to post in "when you've been playing too much"
544.1) when it takes u an extra 20 minutes to think what to post
545) if u have actually read all the posts on this thread
546) if u got every single game (including  JAP) for GBA
547) when after u see two people fighting u give the winner exp and some coins


----------



## Zendrik (Jun 21, 2003)

548)When u buy 2 512mb flash cards...one for games, the other for movies, walk-throughs, and mp3s
549) When you put weapons on ur car and drive around blowing ppl up to song "Paranoid"
550)When ur GBASP battery goes dead....u play it while its charging
551)When you download the Metroid Prime official soundtrack(i did)
552)When u run around, throwing lettuce burgers, tomatoes, and bread down floors of your job to create food for ur lunch break
553)When you try to make weapons dissappear when u put it behind ur back and grab a new one from out of no where
554)When you play every Star Wars GBA game(even tho they suck) just becuz ur a huge SW fan
555)You have nothing better to do(at 11 at night) than post here
556)When you track every forum on GBATemp so you never have to actually come to the site
557)When you try to triple jump when u jumpd off a bridge but didnt want to die anymore
557a)when u realize ur triple jump sux(i.e. Samus)


----------



## karmasore (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL, these are great guys.  Keep em comin'!


----------



## square (Jun 26, 2003)

558) When the oil secreted by your hands glues them to the controler


----------



## pitman (Jun 26, 2003)

559) when u try to lvl up by beating the crap out of every person u see.
559.1)when u think that the president is the final boss and u most kill him at any cost
560)when in a middle of a REAL battle you yell at the enemy to wait until u finish your turn


----------



## MeTaL MuLsH (Jun 26, 2003)

560) when u have 2 change from an action to a rpg  game because u want to be able to play with one hand so you can type in a quick reply or eat something


----------



## JeX- (Jun 26, 2003)

561) When your hand and fingures go cripple. 

-T J


----------



## Zendrik (Jun 26, 2003)

559.2) When you actually kill the president, and get away with it
562)When you yell, "Jack In" everytime you charge your SP


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 27, 2003)

563) you try to lvl up to lvl 99 or 100 in every RPG game


----------



## pitman (Jun 27, 2003)

564)when you try to play your gba in the pool for a water effect


----------



## arun12345 (Jun 27, 2003)

565) You capture rats, dye them yellow, put them on top of your head, and teach them "Thunderbolt!"

566) You use a nikita to stop the PSP, and prevent more games moving on to the psp.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 27, 2003)

567) When you kill the person who created this topic and blame it on violent video games.


----------



## pitman (Jun 30, 2003)

568) when you try to jack in your cell phone into everything thinking its a PET.
569) when u dedicate your entire life to create a real PET
570) when u have a 10-years supply of batteries
571) when u try to sell a "nut" for 500$ on ebay 
572) when u fly to japan to get some zennies


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 30, 2003)

573) when you roll a dice for every move you make


----------



## pitman (Jul 5, 2003)

574)when u start learning japanese because u can't wait until there is a realese of a jap game in english (or any other language)...
575)when u start talking to people in japanese


----------



## blue99 (Jul 5, 2003)

576)When you start looking for videogame themes.


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 5, 2003)

577-When you name your friends after video game characters

"Hey Luigi!"


----------



## pitman (Jul 6, 2003)

577.1)when you name your kids after video game characters

"Sonic, Tails wake up you'll be late for school"


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 6, 2003)

578. if ur mouse points are characters of video games


----------



## arun12345 (Jul 6, 2003)

579. When there is no off button on your GBA SP.


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 7, 2003)

580. when u start looking like ur favorite game character


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 7, 2003)

581-when you get video game character costumes and wear them everywhere you go


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jul 12, 2003)

582) When after 567) You killed the guy who created this topic, you wait around to see if you got the good ending.


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jul 13, 2003)

QUOTE(SeZMehK @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> 580. when u start looking like ur favorite game character


You mean your not suppost too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




583) When you have nightmares that the evil bosses in videogames come to get you 
MWAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Squished Worm (Jul 13, 2003)

584.) The only reason you go online is to download new GBA roms


----------



## pitman (Jul 13, 2003)

585) when you live above a videogame store/arcade
586) when you install on your vehicle a couple of machine guns
587) when your sig has a videogame character


----------



## chetzboy (Jul 15, 2003)

When your GBA runs of battrey


----------



## norberto (Jul 15, 2003)

589) When you use your GBA-SP for a lamp at night. because you have not paid your electricity bill in 2 months, because you lost your job for not going in cause you are still trying to beat golden sun 2!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




590) when the cops are after you because you forgot you were not playing GTA vice city at home, but instead did those things for real!


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jul 15, 2003)

(591) when u playing online with me you going to lose bad and when u do dont cry about it.

p.s i play game 15/7


----------



## norberto (Jul 15, 2003)

592) when you own and watch every videogame to movie vhs/dvd/etc.. even that super mario brothers movie!


----------



## Fusion (Jul 15, 2003)

QUOTE(EvilMegaManX @ Jul 15 2003 said:


> i play games 15/7


HA, some people play games 24/7, there whole life is a game.

593- when you get a Grade A in school studies you think your gona get the best ending in life

594- when you get Grade A in school studies you think your gona get that unlimited rockect launcher+ammo in your next life

EDIT- Look at my post number count....I.....AM....THE......D-E-V-I-L


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 15, 2003)

QUOTE(Fusion @ Jul 15 2003 said:


> 593- when you get a Grade A in school studies you think your gona get the best ending in life


Believe it or not, I've actually used that one as a joke to try to convince some of my friends (who are more addicted to gaming than I am) to actually throw some effort into school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




595 - When your flashcart melts from the sheer strain of shifting 256 megs of rom data every day, since you like to keep a variety with you.

596 - You don't need a hard drive to store your roms on because you've blown your summer's paycheques on more flashcards. (Double shame if you've got the whole complete set on flashcards.)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Zendrik (Jul 15, 2003)

597 - You keep a pocket PC/laptop with you to swap roms on you flash anytime.


----------



## dice (Jul 15, 2003)

597 - When you marry a girl who's name is mario and has a moustache.


----------



## glassCity (Jul 15, 2003)

598 - When your a hot chick is givin you sloppy brains and you try to SAVE real quick.


----------



## valhalla076 (Jul 15, 2003)

600 - You can play "Name That Tune"  with GBA game midis, and you can actually get it in under one second!!!!


----------



## valhalla076 (Jul 15, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Jul 15 2003 said:


> 597 - When you marry a girl who's name is mario and has a moustache.


IF you do this you have bigger problems than playing too much GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sorry, didn't mean to double post.  I'll take my 100 lashes with a wet noodle now please.


----------



## glassCity (Jul 15, 2003)

I wouldnt double post but since i didnt check what i wrote i HAVE to correct this gay misprint.

When a your hot ass chick is givin you brains and you try to hit SAVE real quick.

Matik


----------



## mynimal (Jul 17, 2003)

601: When you install a keyboard into your car so that you can use the arrow keys to drive.


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jul 17, 2003)

602: when your slow a$$ 900mhz, 64 mb nvidia g-f mx 420, 40hd call a pc cant run a good game and keep laging as hell


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 17, 2003)

When you upgrade your internet into cable just to download roms


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 17, 2003)

604- When you start to dream about gba
605- When you sell your son to buy a GBA SP


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Jul 17, 2003)

606- When you buy a portable electric generator and a special adapter so you can go anywhere while charging and playing your sp.


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

607)When you start training to master all the Street Fighter Combos.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> 607)When you start training to master all the Street Fighter Combos.


Thats a bad thing???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




608: When you try throwing your open SP as a boomerang.


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

609)When you start making your own games.


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 17, 2003)

610-When you waste the rest of your life in front of your gba.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 17, 2003)

611) When you try to "mix" two things together to make a new attack
612) when you think that you can steal things from animals


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

611)When you start beliecing in summons.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> 611)When you start beliecing in summons.


Man, I really hoped that is true tho.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bahamut is cool....


----------



## Octavious (Jul 17, 2003)

612)
When you actually do any of the things listed in here lol
(that means i play to much)

~Octavious


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jul 17, 2003)

613: when u eating to much


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(EvilMegaManX @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> 613: when u eating to much


lol

614)When you start collecting controllers


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jul 17, 2003)

615: when you ask our self who the f**k is this guy


----------



## crono311 (Jul 17, 2003)

616: when upon actually playing Botkai, you run outside with a great deal of intensity to make sure you have enough sunlight to beat the last boss.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(crono311 @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> 616: when upon actually playing Botkai, you run outside with a great deal of intensity to make sure you have enough sunlight to beat the last boss.


and get overheat, so that you can't even fire..... talking about sun... 

617.. when you urge the military to make sun powered guns


----------



## Octavious (Jul 17, 2003)

618
when you look for thoose guns at the army surplus store and say " nintendo has them, why dont you?"

~Octavious


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

619)When you startto jump over spikes.


----------



## Octavious (Jul 17, 2003)

620)
(dont know if this used yet)
When you get gold rings and think nothin can hurt you as long as you have at least one

~Octavious


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jul 17, 2003)

621: when u buy a and xp 2.0ghz and a nvidia g-f fx 5600 128mb with splinter cell as a free game and going to put it on my pc


----------



## Octavious (Jul 17, 2003)

622
When you play Shining Soul instead of Dungeon Seige
Me so stupid!

~Octavious


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jul 17, 2003)

623: when downloading thps 4 for pc and downloading and playing midnight club 2 for pc and seeing this pic make yours troble go allway


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

624)When you try to find a PET in the net.


----------



## chetzboy (Jul 20, 2003)

625) When you try to find the Undernet in the Internet


----------



## glassCity (Jul 30, 2003)

[xxxx] When your coaching your homie's little league team and you teach them to say "All you base are belong to us" when bases loaded.


-strida matik


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 30, 2003)

626) When you bump a ten day old topic.


----------



## SPPowah (Jul 30, 2003)

627 - When all alone you link your old GBC with pokemon Blue to a GBASP with Pokemon Ruby to get back your lvl 100 Blastoise and u see that your brother erased your savegame... then you cry... a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-SPPowah is Back-   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    - Check PM´s CAJoker1999


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Jul 30, 2003)

628- When you try to plug the link cable from your gameboy to the telephone line in the back of the computer to try and jack in.



-EIketsu-


----------



## Unknown man (Aug 9, 2003)

629?) When you kick someone out of their car and go driving it crazy thinking in Payback or GTA3.(don´t know if used yet)


----------



## square (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(glassCity @ Jul 30 2003 said:


> [xxxx] When your coaching your homie's little league team and you teach them to say "All you base are belong to us" when bases loaded.
> 
> 
> -strida matik


That's one of the funniest yet. 
{630} When you play final fantasy 12 and realize it is was just one and two added togeather


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 9, 2003)

Actually, I'm guilty of that "all your base" one... or at least something similar. Junior high gym class. The worst part was only one other guy got it -- and that was our teacher. Yeah, I got dumped into a gym class full of jocks and ditzes.  Guess how much fun I had?

*ahem.*

631 - When you need to justify going "outside" to yourself (I mean, come on, aren't there bears "outside"?) by thinking that Boktai works better there.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## square (Aug 9, 2003)

[632] the only reason you goto a dance, is to bust your DDR moves, and hope to pic up Chicks like the one in Dj_Blue99 contest


----------



## blue99 (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(square @ Aug 9 2003 said:


> [632] the only reason you goto a dance, is to bust your DDR moves, and hope to pic up Chicks like the one in Dj_Blue99 contest


huh, what chick?

[633] When you say "jack-in" out loaud to get some cash out of the ATM machine.


----------



## square (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(square @ Aug 9 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > [632] the only reason you goto a dance, is to bust your DDR moves, and hope to pic up Chicks like the one in Dj_Blue99 contest
> ...


You have a whole compettion for VG chicks, I was just saying that a gamer's mind maybe so warped it thinks they are the norm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[634] Everyday beeping becomes music to your ears.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 9, 2003)

QUOTE(square @ Aug 9 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 8 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(square @ Aug 9 2003 said:
> ...


I like real chicks than VG chicks

635. When you think food refills stuff in your body.


----------



## -tix- (Aug 10, 2003)

when u make ova 1,000 posts


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 10, 2003)

637. when u start to act as a hamster


----------



## aushilfshelper (Aug 10, 2003)

When your parents keep telling you, that if you continue playing so much you will get sqare eyes (my do so)


----------



## glassCity (Aug 10, 2003)

When u teach your kid the "cut" ability before "walk"


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 10, 2003)

when u think u can fly


----------



## square (Aug 10, 2003)

[641] When you resume the numbering after the others have stopped.

[642] When you have over 600 posts in the "you know you've playing to much" topic


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 10, 2003)

643 - When you go to try and jump down pipes, thinking you'll find coins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Shadow.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Aug 11, 2003)

QUOTE(square @ Aug 10 2003 said:


> [642] When you have over 600 posts in the "you know you've playing to much" topic








 ... I believe I have the most posts in the 500 posts.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




654- When you have seen all the animes in GBA games

of course, that's not me...


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 11, 2003)

when your hands fall off and you go blind...

i just typed this with my feet and im not even sure if im on the right website...


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Aug 11, 2003)

656 - When you jump around in "Bullet Time" pretend shooting your friends...... and they join in!


----------



## etai (Aug 12, 2003)

657: when u find this topic by accident and actually read the whole 25 pages
why the hell did i did that

EDIT:

i dont even play much.. only 2 games.. Americas Army (PC) and FFX (PS2)


----------



## blue99 (Aug 12, 2003)

658. When you try to find "Polybius", for a real "challenge".


----------



## GBA Freak (Aug 13, 2003)

18) When you prance around the house playing your GBA whilst wearing your mum's best ball-gown, high heals and lace underwear ............................ or is that just me?


----------



## Chiaki (Aug 13, 2003)

700) When you think you are the best Pokémon Trainer in the world and tell your cat to do a thunder-shock!


----------



## alfre (Aug 13, 2003)

When they aren't any games left so you play hamtaro for the 100th time till the end


----------



## SoulReaver (Aug 13, 2003)

Why did the numbers jump from 658 to 700?


----------



## glassCity (Aug 13, 2003)

When you have an atari joystick tatted on your arm.
(like me)


---Strider Matik


----------



## AdemaSlipknot (Aug 17, 2003)

This may have been posted before, but oh well.

When you can't got to sleep without your GBA.


----------



## AutoPrime (Aug 17, 2003)

mines always in my pocket or being played..with me wherever i go


----------



## glassCity (Aug 25, 2003)

0674 - When you Google a walkthru to cheat on your girl


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 29, 2003)

when u get drunk


----------



## glassCity (Aug 30, 2003)

QUOTE(BMW^RyDeR @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> when u get drunk


what ze fluck?

0675 - When you write your friend in the pen just to tell him you got FFTA


----------



## Maks (Aug 30, 2003)

0678|| When the cut on your hand heals and your skin meshes with the case


----------



## Ralliart (Sep 2, 2003)

when you try to flash PC games and mp3s with your linker and wonder why don't play on your GBA


----------



## dice (Sep 6, 2003)

When you *STILL* get the urge to reply to this topic.


----------



## BuffPipes (Sep 6, 2003)

671. When you try to use cheat codes to get out of a traffic ticket!

-verbose aging gives indegestion, never acquisition!


----------



## BuffPipes (Sep 6, 2003)

672. When you think your best friends are Mario and Luigi, your pet is Sonic the Hedgehog, that pesky wild animal is Crash Bandicoot, and your "girlfriend" is named Lara Croft.

-Boy, it's the cheeziest hour!


----------



## BuffPipes (Sep 6, 2003)

673. When your ass-sweat has glues you to your cahir and you can no longer move!

-voiceovers admitedly gain illegallity, nobody asks!


----------



## stivsama (Sep 6, 2003)

When you over-excitedly triple post single suggestions..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: 674. When you put u'r whole name in RPG's for the "full" roleplay experience..


----------



## DrFunk (Sep 8, 2003)

When you sticky this topic.


----------



## glassCity (Sep 15, 2003)

0675 - When your friends realize they can only rag on you so much before you use your Limit Breaker.


----------



## Niijaooh (Sep 15, 2003)

0676 - When you wave at somebody and your fingers fall off.

I havent read em all so I dont hope Im repeating someone elses words


----------



## borgia (Sep 21, 2003)

Really, Really, you know you've been playing too much, when you go to a cemetery and write "GAME OVER" in every grave.


----------



## Yuber (Sep 22, 2003)

when you see a masked man in black and say "hey i just played as you in my favorite GBA title like 15 minutes ago, so what are you doing later?"


----------



## stivsama (Sep 22, 2003)

Where can i play as this black-masked man?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On-topic: When you've downloaded the whole GameFAQS dedicated to GBA, store it in a disc or two.. Cuz you know you'll play them other games _someday_... offline!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 22, 2003)

...when you're so bored with all of the GBA games that even the N-gage looks cool.


----------



## PLaST (Sep 22, 2003)

... when you have finished all games in the releaselist for gba and desperatelly flash in Barbie Horse Adventures just because you're a game-a-holic hand can't stand the pressure not to have finished them all.


----------



## admiraljonb (Sep 22, 2003)

681 - When you want to win while gambling, you save before hand to restart if you lose


----------



## Yuber (Sep 22, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Where can i play as this black-masked man?


 by stivsama


Shinobi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i guess i should have said blue is many designs eh?


----------



## Fortell (Sep 28, 2003)

when you wear the a and b buttons down to where you cant see the letters.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 4, 2003)

When you get a permanent print of A,B,R, L, Select, Start and Directianl buttons on your fingers .

I used to have that, my mum had to take my gameboy off, and I had to rub my fingers for 3 weeks!


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

683- when you shoot your mom and say in court that you thought she looked like bowser


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Oct 19, 2003)

When you have to amputate both your left & right thumb.


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

685-when the police yells "step away from the gba"


----------



## SilverGenix (Oct 19, 2003)

686) when you fall of your chair laughing your ass off before the actual joke was told

687) when you get back on your chair and forgot you were playing the game

688) when someone calls you and you pick up the phone and say "hey princess, its me Mario, lets grab some mushrooms together"


----------



## furakon (Oct 19, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 12 2003 said:


> 658. When you try to find "Polybius", for a real "challenge".


658a. and you keep playing it dispite all the nightmares and stuff


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

689-when they have to give you a shot every time you see someone playing a game that you haven't finished yet


----------



## blue99 (Oct 19, 2003)

690- When you name your turtle Bowser


----------



## NeoBahamut (Oct 19, 2003)

691-When you realized that video games are boring...
happens sometimes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

-692 when you ask yourself why you are in restrains in a mental hospital


----------



## Slayer2 (Oct 19, 2003)

When your hand hurts bad,  your eyes are burning and you keep saying 'Henshin' at work.


----------



## spanks54 (Oct 19, 2003)

694 - when you relize that, from playing for so many hours in a row, that atleast one of your arms can no longer move from the pain.


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

-695 when your sister looks biautiful


----------



## blue99 (Oct 19, 2003)

696-When you get greedy, get money and they change to monsters. Then you find out it was a dream


----------



## Hexidecimal (Oct 19, 2003)

697-You see everything in scanlines even when not playing.


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

-698 when you thinkthat your dog is diddy kong


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

699-when you compare your girlfriend to a gaecharacter


----------



## SilverGenix (Oct 19, 2003)

700 -  when you see mario in every cloud

701 - when ur hamster is hamtaro, ur turtle is bowser, ur hedgehog is sonic and you cant walk anymore because your legs hurt of dancing all day with DDR


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 19, 2003)

-700 when your cat says game over


----------



## esrion (Oct 21, 2003)

(apologies if this was said before)

701- when you start wondering whether the world would look better unscaled or scaled (with sprites!)


----------



## TonyCool (Oct 23, 2003)

704- When you read all the topic from last to first...

705- When after reading 700+ posts, you realize there are about 9 repeated posts

706- When you have not seen sunlight since you bought yout GBA...

706- When the only way to go out, is playing Boktai... So you can have more sunpower and btw you can get a nice tan for your white semi-transparent skin


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 23, 2003)

707- when you are playing mario tunes on your piano 24/7
708- when you refuse to believe that bowser is dead after finishing smb3
709-When you bite anyone who comes into a 50 metre  radius of your gba


----------



## esrion (Oct 24, 2003)

710 - when you start doing a sweaty hand check for anyone who wants to touch your GBA (SP).


----------



## mole_incarnate (Oct 24, 2003)

711 -

When your no longer hungry after playing 'Virtual Pizza'


----------



## TonyCool (Oct 24, 2003)

712- When you have a slow internet connection and using a web browser try to press Space-Bar to speed-up the page loading (as VBA) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





713- When you set "http://www.gbatemp.net" as your default homepage in your web browser.

714- When you set your mIRC (or any other IRC software) to connect to EFnet and Join #gbatemp channel on startup.


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Oct 24, 2003)

715- When you set up your touch pad mouse to automatically open VBA and your favorite game with one click


----------



## Koekie (Oct 24, 2003)

716- when "game over" is burned in the screen of your gba


----------



## Luse (Oct 24, 2003)

718- When your eyes shut themselves and you can still see the image of the game burned into it....

719- When your gba sp closes shut and tells you it's too tired to play tonight....


----------



## sigfried (Oct 24, 2003)

720 - when you say insanity like gba is not a good handheld.


----------



## TonyCool (Oct 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Luse @ Oct 24 2003 said:


> 719- When your gba sp closes shut and tells you it's too tired to play tonight....


719a- When your GBA says it has a "headache"


----------



## Bridgy84 (Oct 24, 2003)

721.  When you get a postcard from your gba from Hawaii


----------



## Lord Graga (Oct 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Ralliart @ Sep 2 2003 said:


> when you try to flash PC games and mp3s with your linker and wonder why don't play on your GBA


If you do that, then you are actually just retarded and/or stupid


----------



## X-Gamer (Oct 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Bridgy84 @ Oct 24 2003 said:


> 721.Â When you get a postcard from your gba from Hawaii


Good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



722. When you go all the way to Japan to personally complain to the Capcom office on why they removed the blood from slashing the reploids in both US version of Megaman Zero 1 and 2.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Oct 24, 2003)

Oh how I hate this topic. Let me count the ways. Oh wait, I don't have to. There are already over 720 ways.


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 25, 2003)

723. when gba is on strike


----------



## Kingjulie (Oct 26, 2003)

724- whenyou think you have a month's worth of holidays in novermber


----------



## .::Lan::. (Nov 12, 2003)

725-Kick The Dumper On GBA Roms For Being So Late To Dump The ROMs.
726-When Your Mum Call You To Play GBA Instead Of N-Gage.They Sucks
727-Dump Your GP32 And N-gage.Really,Those Cell Phone Sucks.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 12, 2003)

728 - When you start bumping 2 week old topics.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 14, 2003)

729) When you start to make signatures for this site.

730) When you see a solar eclipse, you grab a sword, get a armor, and get some spicy meat...


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 18, 2003)

731) when someone bragging about his/her n-gage actually bothers you


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 18, 2003)

As long as new games keep coming out, more references like this will keep coming as well.

732) When you burnt your hands on a lightbulb trying to learn Mario's Firebrand ability.
733) When you burnt yourself touching the electric wire inside the lightbulb trying to learn Luigi's Thunder Hand ability.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Nov 18, 2003)

734) When you try to bash your brother with a huge hammer
735) when you think throwing your brother around is fun

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 19, 2003)

736) When you think your first name is your last name aswell. (Mario Mario... come on, how original isn't that?)


----------



## mynimal (Nov 19, 2003)

737) WHen your brother is choking you jump on his head (Was this said yet? If it was, next person it 737. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Nov 19, 2003)

738) when you think foreigners are beans...
739) when you think try to fly by jumping on your brother and twist

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Moe (Nov 20, 2003)

740) When your fingers hurt.


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 20, 2003)

741) When you think that you stop aging, by drinking


----------



## NeoBahamut (Nov 22, 2003)

742)When you heal all cuts and bruseies simply by throwing an Elixir/XPotion/Herb

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 22, 2003)

743)When theres an a,b up, down, left, right r or l grooved in ur finger


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Nov 22, 2003)

744) When you jump down a random pipe trying to end up in a 'Bonus area'.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Nov 28, 2003)

745) when you believe that eating flowers causes you to spit fireballs


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 28, 2003)

746) When you chant the konami code in your sleep


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2003)

QUOTE(TonyCool @ Oct 25 2003 said:


> 713- When you set "http://www.gbatemp.net" as your default homepage in your web browser.


That's Me!

BTW...

747 : When you start to go to old bookstore and start to find book that looks like Final Fantasy.


----------



## Chakal (Nov 28, 2003)

I didnt bother to read them all (14 pages of it tho) so sorry if its already said...

748: When your hands have rectangular places where your GBA fits

749: When you can play ANY game and win.. all of that without sound and in your back

750: When you search for light (the SP light) when reading (strategy guide probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in the dark to see better

751: When you do a pac man move with your GBA SP (open and close and look at in from side)

752: When you talk to your GBA


----------



## .Ken^ (Dec 2, 2003)

753) When you finally become a Pokemon Master


----------



## Maks (Dec 2, 2003)

Dont know if its been said but

754) when you get inverse indents of "A" and "B" on the tips of your fingers


----------



## CyHawk (Dec 13, 2003)

You know you've played  GBA enough if somebody asks you to join a party tomorrow and you get ready for an RPG.


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Dec 13, 2003)

755) when you belive you can fly and kill people with a single touch or shoot energy/fireballs from your hands


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 13, 2003)

756)When you ride around on someone else pretending there yoshi


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Dec 13, 2003)

757) when you see an italion plumber and you ask him if got a bro called luigi


----------



## Cutman (Dec 13, 2003)

758) The only music you ever hum or whistle or something like that is VG music.


----------



## CyHawk (Dec 13, 2003)

You know you've played your GBA enough if you think eating a red and white spotted mushroom will make you bigger and taller.


----------



## Chakal (Dec 14, 2003)

759) When you're tired, your red light is on
--and for GBA SP players: when you sleep an orange one is on


----------



## Hexidecimal (Dec 14, 2003)

760) When you've gone as a video game character on Halloween, TWICE.


----------



## Xodiarc (Dec 14, 2003)

761) When you get down on one knee in the middle of playing harvest moon.


----------



## .Ken^ (Dec 14, 2003)

762) When touching a leaf can turn you into a racoon


----------



## shadow theory (Dec 15, 2003)

(Haven't read them all so disregard if repeat.)


763) When you search for a translation patch for that weird foriegn kid you can't understand.


----------



## dice (Dec 15, 2003)

764) When you *STILL* visit this topic!


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 16, 2003)

765)when you visit this topic and read all the pages.....


----------



## Gaara of the Des (Dec 16, 2003)

766) when you realize life doesn't give you a save-state and load-state


----------



## Gaara of the Des (Dec 16, 2003)

767) When you think Gameshark can solve everything


----------



## Sesshoumaru Sama (Dec 16, 2003)

When you exhibit carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Sesshoumaru Sama (Dec 16, 2003)

When you post consecutively on the same topic to increase your status as a member of a GBA oriented website.


----------



## .Ken^ (Dec 16, 2003)

768) When you jump, you hear a "Boing" sound from the back of your head.


----------



## Myke (Dec 16, 2003)

when you realize that once your dead you do NOT have an extra life.


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Dec 16, 2003)

^ a) When you realise too late there is NO continue screen


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 16, 2003)

you know you've been playing too much Video Games when.......you carry around your PS2 Controller pressing pause while pointing it at people.


----------



## .Ken^ (Dec 16, 2003)

When you realise you CANT turn back time after youve jumped off a bridge.


----------



## Maks (Dec 16, 2003)

When you put down your SP and say "Too Much"


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 16, 2003)

xxx)when you press ctrl+s before making any decision in your life


----------



## esrion (Dec 16, 2003)

When your SP puts you down and says "Too Much"

*sorry Maks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## GbaDoctor (Dec 16, 2003)

..when u realize that the Instant All Dead  cheat won't work in a super market store.


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 16, 2003)

QUOTE(GbaDoctor @ Dec 16 2003 said:


> ..when u realize that the Instant All DeadÂ cheat won't work in a super market store.


neither the infinite ammo


----------



## Chakal (Dec 18, 2003)

±796) When you are disapointed that the guy you killed in the street didnt drop a rare sword...


----------



## Garageboy101 (Dec 18, 2003)

797 - When you play ur whistle at a concert and try to go to somewhere else
798 - When you talk to everybody u know trying to get items.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 18, 2003)

......when you walk up to some punch them in the ribs then grabd theyre head and snap theyre neck in two, then afterwards hear a guy say "Fatality" in the back of your head


----------



## Garp (Dec 18, 2003)

Crud....long topic, don't know if this one has been done or not, so sorry in advance..
--When you break open all of the lights in your house looking for hearts and money.


----------



## Garageboy101 (Dec 18, 2003)

...... when you go digging holes looking 4 seeds and talking HAM - HA to other people


----------



## Hovercraft (Dec 22, 2003)

dont know if its benn done but whatever
when you put stratagy into a snowball fight

Or when you run around town in a van running over people and then shooting cops. and then when the army corners you you say meh i dont feel like playing and try to turn your life off


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2003)

When you think you can't be animal(or lion, whatever) tamer because you are not a Nu Mou(and puppy-looking race) in FFTA.


----------



## Shinosk (Dec 25, 2003)

When you try to use cheats to get things easier

When you play RPG music in the back of your head or hum it while your walking around town

When you see a big rock, concentrate, and expect a big hand to come out and push it out of the way


----------



## Harkan (Dec 25, 2003)

You know that you..... when you try to go thru the door without opening it


----------



## TonyCool (Dec 28, 2003)

QUOTE(Garp @ Dec 18 2003 said:


> When you break open all of the lights in your house looking for hearts and money.


If I break a lightbulb at home and it drops a (human or animal) heart, that will scare me....


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 28, 2003)

When you slice open pots looking for rubys and hearts


----------



## .Ken^ (Dec 28, 2003)

When you walk into a random house, and have a conversation with a complete stranger about how the world is going to end by a devious villian


----------



## Luse (Dec 28, 2003)

When you start dotting the tees and crossing the eyes....


----------



## zloty (Dec 28, 2003)

when you get stung by a bee and gold rings start flying out of your body


when you start giving a girl you know popcorn every single day in an effort to marry her


----------



## Overwhelming (Dec 28, 2003)

...when you try to talk with every people in the streets (and try to enter their homes and check out their drawers, library and any baskets).


----------



## Koekie (Dec 28, 2003)

(^ LOL!)

...when you look in every trashcan to find a clue


----------



## saady87 (Dec 31, 2003)

when you dream about an ugly old hag, fulfilling your sexual desires....(shivers)


----------



## NeoBahamut (Dec 31, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Dec 28 2003 said:


> (^ LOL!)
> 
> ...when you look in every trashcan to find a clue


When you pick up a nut claiming it to be acorn of life/nut of defence/ nut of attack(sumthing like that)

-Bahamun Unsummoned-


----------



## Garageboy101 (Jan 9, 2004)

QUOTE(Chakal @ Dec 17 2003 said:


> ±796) When you are disapointed that the guy you killed in the street didnt drop a rare sword...


lol... is that from diablo 2?


----------



## CyHawk (Jan 13, 2004)

You  know you've been playing your gba too much when think buying a Medium Tank cost only 20,000 dollars.


----------



## Garp (Jan 13, 2004)

when you look forward to mowing the grass so that you can find rupees and hearts. (yuck)


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 13, 2004)

when you find out britanny spears and madonna kissed but you were in the bathroom trying to beat megaman under 30 sec


----------



## Garp (Jan 13, 2004)

QUOTE([K0R) said:
			
		

> ,Jan 12 2004, 06:42 PM] when you find out britanny spears and madonna kissed but you were in the bathroom trying to beat megaman under 30 sec


Huh?


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Jan 13, 2004)

When you try to 'power up' and burst a vein


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Feb 29, 2004)

You know you've been playing your GBA too much when you lift up a sword on the subway and scream I HAVE THE POWER!!


----------



## Garageboy101 (Feb 29, 2004)

Whenever you plug in a cable you yell "JACK IN MEGAMAN!"


----------



## stivsama (Feb 29, 2004)

When you expect (or worse, you record it to your I-Pod and play) great background sound for every encounter.. and you yourself get "pumped" by it.. btw, this is also true for "you've been watching too much anime.."

I konw it is for me, @ least..


----------



## Pyro-Sama (Mar 31, 2004)

When you somehow,left, down, right, B, and expect a blue fireball to shoot out of your hand.

/user: Pyro-sama//command: logout//hideall
/history deleted.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 31, 2004)

After failing to resurrect a corpse, you resurresct an old topic.


----------



## Calogero91 (Mar 31, 2004)

when you believe eating a flower will give you the ability to shoot fireballs out of your hands


----------



## RedIce (Apr 1, 2004)

when youwhen you think about the magical properties of that sword/whatever you bought in a pawn shop (i did this lol) (and still do)


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 1, 2004)

When you're playing soccer and try to remember which was the button to kick.


----------



## RedIce (Apr 1, 2004)

when you think while i was writing my earlier post, the matrix changed things XD


----------



## Chakal (Apr 1, 2004)

When you need to change cloths to take an object (ex: spearman for spears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pixel (Apr 6, 2004)

- When you go to people you don't know and ask them questions about the leader of town, the endboss etc.

- When you try to attack somebody with instruments (ffta ^^)

- When you go in to every house you see and search for treasures


----------



## Chakal (Apr 6, 2004)

When the only things you do when "speaking" with someone is shaking the head for yes or no...


----------



## Woxxy (Apr 7, 2004)

when templars are ambushing you in your dreams


----------



## esrion (Jul 6, 2004)

when you only come back to post in this thread after 3 months.


----------



## Overwhelming (Jul 6, 2004)

"You know you've been playing too much with your GBA when..."

You start feeling guilty for playing it.


----------



## Skelv_tnt (Jul 6, 2004)

- when the army is looking for you and just by changing your clothers you're a free man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- when every car in the street is unlocked and with the keys in

- when you give your children mushrooms so that they grow faster

- when you're playing football and tell the other team which level they should play

- when you're playing football too and goalkeepers can nearly fly.

- when you see a strange dog and get out your PoKeDeX in order to know which race it is

- when you add "-chan" to people's names

- when you notice your planet has only a few cities, and each city only 5 houses, always with kind people in that never work and let you enter without knowing who you are.

- when you have an exam and you try to save so that if you fail you can restart at that point


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2004)

When you go to other school and try to save your/your friend's girlfriend and beat the heck out of gang/mob/students during process.


----------



## Legend (Jul 14, 2004)

When you hop on the T-Rex exhibit at the Museum, and scream, "LET'S GO YOSHI!".

When you claim that there's a ring encompassing Earth, or any planet, in space, and that Aliens are trying to unlock it's true power that will destroy the planet.

When you paint yourself pink and run around, trying to suck up all of the food you can like a vacuum cleaner.

When everytime you go to the pool, you ask everyone there if they would like a demonstration of the Jecht-Kick!

When you and your friends find some chickens and paint them different colors, and race them for Gil, and train them to say "Wark!".

When you claim that the Patriots control everything, and you can't even tell your friends because you suspect that they work for them.

When you paint yourself white, attach a spring with a red pom-pom at the end of it to your head, and walk around saying "Kupo!" to everyone you meet.


----------



## Nuclear_Ghost (Jul 14, 2004)

Your Mom opens the door to a room with only the TV and your SNES on while you are
setting indian style playing Star Fox and leaning into the rolls with your ship.  Your Mom
looks at you as you pause the game and say "what?" to her reply "well now I know
what it would look like for Stevie Wonder to play SNES"

(holds up his hand in guilt)


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jul 14, 2004)

when u try to jump on ur lil bro to squash him screamin "IZ ME MARIOOOOOOOO"

when u kick the lil turtle of ur sis to see if it can break a wall or something

when u r at the uni exams n u cannot find the "use game shark" feature

when after a day in ur car, racing in the traffic, u ask for a new car cos u won the cup


----------



## Dullin (Jan 11, 2005)

When you wonder when the save state feature will be implimented.


----------



## stivsama (Jan 11, 2005)

-When you wonder how the real world can maintain 60 frames per second, have anti-aliasing, and no lag whatsoeve ALL AT THE SAME TIME!!!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 11, 2005)

When you poop!


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 11, 2005)

when you look at the sky and say that the clouds are to pixeled


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 11, 2005)

QUOTE(Dullin @ Jan 11 2005 said:


> When you wonder when the save state feature will be implimented.


When you wonder how people can bump a topic so old. 

When you prented not to talk, and let people talk for you (that way you can be your favourite RPG hero).


----------



## Ruth (Jan 11, 2005)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 11 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Dullin @ Jan 11 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > When you wonder when the save state feature will be implimented.
> ...


You can't really call it bumping when the topic is a sticky.


----------



## spanks54 (Jan 11, 2005)

When you fail out of college algebra becausyou skipped class too much playing games that you weren't really all the interested, but were determined to beat because the stupid first boss/game made you too angry.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 11, 2005)

QUOTE(Broken_by_Design @ Jan 11 2005 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Jan 11 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dullin @ Jan 11 2005 said:
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Jan 11, 2005)

QUOTE(stivsama @ Jan 10 2005 said:


> -When you wonder how the real world can maintain 60 frames per second, have anti-aliasing, and no lag whatsoeve ALL AT THE SAME TIME!!!


^ LOL my favorite

---

When you spend more on flashcarts, modchips, DVD burners, or streaming methods then you ever would have on the original games.


----------



## stivsama (Jan 12, 2005)

- When you complain more about videogame bugs/difficulty than real life issues. {oi!}

- when you think the real life is too "buggy"

- when you are actually waiting for a patch to fix said bugs

- when you witness explosions and what should "inevitably" be the awesome slowdown that follows

-when everyone CAN be THE ONE..


----------



## War Destroyer (Feb 15, 2005)

When you're battery dies and you wait five minutes and turn it on to get three more minutes of play time.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Feb 15, 2005)

When your Eyes are becoming weak.


----------



## Kyuketsuki_M (Feb 15, 2005)

When you tell your students:

"You need to gain more experience (in life) if you want to level up"

When you tell your girlfriend:

"I'm going home to play with Mario" (and you'd actually rather do that!)

When you don't mind being squeezed onto a Tokyo train, because you don't need that much arm room to use a GBASP.


----------



## unusername (Feb 15, 2005)

when u eat mushrooms and think... (1 up!)


jajajajaja


----------



## Vince989 (Feb 15, 2005)

QUOTE(stivsama @ Jan 11 2005 said:


> -When you wonder how the real world can maintain 60 frames per second, have anti-aliasing, and no lag whatsoeve ALL AT THE SAME TIME!!!Â



Just add to that : Curved surfaces... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










- Vince989


----------



## Wuming (Feb 15, 2005)

when you go to the market and ask "potion and repel please"


----------



## decript (Feb 15, 2005)

When even the mosters start to look atractive.......


----------



## The Teej (Mar 27, 2005)

When you're stiff all over and you say you're laggy

When someone does something amazing and you shout HAXX!!11


----------



## evolutioner (Mar 27, 2005)

when ur hand seems to stick to it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..bio


----------



## Julee (Feb 21, 2006)

Now this one ive found to be true:
If when you put her hands down on a keyboard, your left hand immediatly goes for W A D and S, as well as the spacebar and left control.....


----------



## memyselfandi (Feb 21, 2006)

this is like a year old!


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 21, 2006)

When you revive old topics just to make your addition


----------



## tshu (Feb 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Julee @ Feb 21 2006 said:


> Now this one ive found to be true:
> If when you put her hands down on a keyboard, your left hand immediatly goes for W A D and S, as well as the spacebar and left control.....


But GBA doesnt have WASD buttons..?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2006)

When you see more than 20 people moving at the same time and think 'Whoa, Some people are pushing the CPU too hard.'


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 21, 2006)

Dirtie: I second that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tshu: It doesn't have a spacebar either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're emulator controls on a PC keyboard. (Although does it really count as "You know you've been playing too much *with your* GBA" when technically she's not using a GBA at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Julee (Feb 23, 2006)

When you realize the only thing you actually do....is play games.....at all......eat...sleep....game...its become one of the unconcious functions of our brain...


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 23, 2006)

When it seems Dr. Mario is going to jump out of the screen, cram a bottle of pills down your throught and kill your ass...


----------



## Julee (Feb 23, 2006)

When you find yourself calling your mom a noob...nub..nubblett..etc when all she did wrong was not find a pen in plain sight...my god..what have i become...


----------



## tshu (Feb 23, 2006)

I called my friend a n00b for going over the $20 mark, pumping gas. He deserved it. Such a n00b...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2006)

We always go over 40$ (Converted) in this damn country.
Consider youse lucky. XD


----------



## El Diablo (Feb 25, 2006)

When everyone you talk to seems to say 'Lets ago!'


----------



## _ORiON_ (Feb 25, 2006)

When you can't just stop thinking about it and had eyebags as big as bugs, and pluck a wand out of nowhere and shout "Avada Kedavra!!!" not noticing you had really murdered your friend out of a jackpot in the eye.


----------



## Goldsun1715 (Mar 28, 2006)

Not sure if this was posted already 

When you check in to a Nintendo Rehabilitation center.


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 28, 2006)

When I am at work and something enexpected happens I say mamma mia in a mario and luigi superstar saga fashion and everybody just think it's ok for me to do that just because i'm from italy and all the italians do that....


----------



## Julee (Apr 7, 2006)

When you say you play with your handheld before falling asleep, and no one looks at you funny....even if your a girl...


----------



## Hexidecimal (Apr 7, 2006)

When instead of working, you spend the day playing Mario Kart DS and Hunters.

/me is guilty.


----------



## m_babble (Apr 7, 2006)

When you see Tetris blocks falling in the back of your mind.


----------



## sublime311 (Apr 7, 2006)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Apr 7 2006 said:


> When you see Tetris blocks falling in the back of your mind.




I got that too and i didn't like tetris when the symptoms first started! gah.

mine.... when you lose 4 stylus and resort to tying the 5th one on with a piece of cotton


----------



## djgarf (Apr 7, 2006)

omero should be proud that this topic still lives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in 5 days this topic is 3 years old lol


----------



## dice (Apr 7, 2006)

... when you don't let this thread die!


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 7, 2006)

what's the count?


----------



## tshu (Apr 7, 2006)

When your DS is still being put to use, even while you sleep. (Alarm Clock mode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Apr 8, 2006)

still sitting on the toilet playing, even though you finished having a dump about an hour ago- and u still have'nt wiped.......


----------



## Konamix02 (Apr 8, 2006)

lol or when you've been in there for so long and someone knocks on the door saying 'are you still in there?'


----------



## Julee (Apr 12, 2006)

When you realize that you've bought a dozen or so games in the last month, but ...uhh..forgot to make that payment on your student loan...




btw you all have me to blame for resurrecting this thread XD


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 13, 2006)

When your definition of 10 more minutes of playing a game before going to bed at night actually means 2 more hours.

Glad to see this thread is still going.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 14, 2006)

When you play your GBa more than you play with your... uhh... caulk.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, because it's important to caulk things up so they are sealed properly


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> Yes, because it's important to caulk things up so they are sealed properly



There he goes again folks!  Dirtie, teaching the world's children.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 15, 2006)

Your caulk is limited, remember to use it wisely


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 15, 2006)

When you put your GBA in a ziplock baggy so you can play in the shower or pool


----------



## Darksage (Aug 18, 2006)

Whene you think you can take on giant animals with a wooden sword...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2006)

when your alarm clock rings in the morning and you think: 'Shit, I'm almost out of energy!'


----------



## _ORiON_ (Aug 18, 2006)

when you just had noticed (because im saying it, as you are too bothered reading this when you currently have a game to get on with) this thread is still going on for already more than three years!


----------



## Darksage (Aug 19, 2006)

when your bored with the game of "life" and decide to kill people and then try to reset the game.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 30, 2006)

lol ya I did that once


----------



## id242 (Aug 30, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 15 2006 said:


> When you put your GBA in a ziplock baggy so you can play in the shower or pool



im'a gunna try that. this sounds cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You know you've been playing too much when you need to plug your DS.Lite into the wall more than 3 times a day because the battery light keeps turning on RED. (lame, I know... but it's probably true)


----------



## tshu (Aug 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> when your alarm clock rings in the morning and you think: 'Shit, I'm almost out of energy!'Â


Or, when your alarm clock rings in the morning and you think: "Shit, I forgot to go to sleep!"


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 31, 2006)

World of Warcraft anyone?


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 9, 2007)

When you stroke your pet dog with a stylus


----------



## Qpido (Jan 9, 2007)

When you think you can cook a whole meal with just using the stylus.

Cooking Mama Style.

Q~


----------



## squee (Jan 9, 2007)

When you buy much things in a supermarket and expect, it would upgrade

Like Tom Nook's in Animal Crossing


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 9, 2007)

To previous 3 posters: Overlooking the thread revival, that'd be a DS not a GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (/pedantic)


----------



## tshu (Jan 9, 2007)

...when all of your DS owning friends frown when you want to "link up" with them.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 30, 2007)

When you are used to see the red light as often as the green one.

When you miss 2 stations on the subway just because you were too busy battling with Sturm.





QUOTE(melody @ Apr 13 2003 said:


> 10. When you see kirby's instead of stars, while you're in bed with your partner.



Hahahahaha, RITFL


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jan 31, 2007)

When you dress up as some guy in the Nintendo Rehab centers for Halloween.

Seriously, my friend did that. Lol he even had a pokemon round purse that had playing cards that looked like Pokeballs. Round cards wth


----------



## skullstatue (Jan 31, 2007)

When you spend all of your time posting ignant messages on GBATEMP.net.


----------



## OrR (Jan 31, 2007)

...to get access to the buy/sell forum...


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(squee @ Jan 9 2007 said:


> When you buy much things in a supermarket and expect, it would upgrade
> 
> Like Tom Nook's in Animal CrossingÂ


Another version: When you invite a friend to buy something at your local supermarket and expect it would upgrade.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 1, 2007)

when gba game sprites are burned into your eyes because of to much playtime.


----------



## Timo710 (Mar 1, 2007)

If you expected the NDS to be able to play 2 GBA games at the same time (1 gam on each screen).


----------



## Harsky (Mar 1, 2007)

When the sticker on the back of the GBA peels off due to the sweat from your fingers.... or maybe it's just me.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 31, 2007)

when sir v_g moms comes at takes away your gba


----------



## OSW (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 30 2007 said:


> When you miss 2 stations on the subway just because you were too busy battling with Sturm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when you dream about sir vg's mom playing gba ...... or not


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Mar 1 2007 said:


> When the sticker on the back of the GBA peels off due to the sweat from your fingers.... or maybe it's just me.


Many of my games are missing stickers because of my fingery sweat.

Oh look its Sue Carpenter!

And back on topic...

When you end up in Milton Keynes. Damn you Mario Golf.


----------



## superrob (May 1, 2007)

When you are buying a bird to learn it use fly.


----------



## gov78 (May 1, 2007)

when u have permanent GBA indentations in your hand


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (May 24, 2007)

When you buy a 2nd GBA thinking it works Wirelessly.


----------



## GBA_Temper (May 31, 2007)

-Your eye's get heavy
-your hands starts to cramp
-your mom tells you to go to bed
-you never want to [email protected] up the game
-you blame your sister for making you lose because she was making noise
-you constantly talks about the game
-you fall in love with the characters
-you dream of gaming
-you don't want to sit straight up in play the game
-you know you have beaten the same level about 5-8 times
-you lose the game you beg your parent to buy that same damn game
-you take the game to a public swimming pool
-you get tired and leave the game paused for over 12 hours
-you talk to the game/characters wishing they would talk back..

LOL that the stuff I cam up with..


----------



## darkmagekari (Jun 1, 2007)

when you hallucinate, you see the game. You close your eyes, you see the game. when you sleep, you dream about the game. when you play the game, you think about.... the game. Game on the Brain.


----------



## Fusion Master (Jun 25, 2007)

When your FINAL fantasy isnt your last, despite how sick of leveling you are.


----------



## superrob (Jul 24, 2007)

When you order someone to do something and they dont do it and you say: Dammit i need another badge!


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 24, 2007)

When I don't remember if I posted here before or not.


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarrior @ May 24 2007 said:


> When you buy a 2nd GBA thinking it works Wirelessly.



I just did  :'(


----------



## jimmy j (Aug 2, 2007)

When your hand cramps up mid-wank leaving you with a badly strangled knob-end


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 10, 2007)

when your battery's die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 year old thread......


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 30, 2007)

when you dont want to play it anymore


----------



## NiGHtS (Sep 30, 2007)

When you wish Giant Keys and Disney Worlds were real


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

You hear the games tune ringing in your ear while you go to sleep.


----------



## dice (Sep 30, 2007)

when you're STILL replying to topics like this


----------



## test84 (Sep 30, 2007)

even if u dont mean to reply here.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 1, 2007)

even when you get rickrolled.... 3 times in the same day....


----------



## RiotShooter (Oct 1, 2007)

wow this thread is old.


----------



## puff1983 (Oct 1, 2007)

When your still looking for hacks even though the damn thing has been out for years.


----------



## bhamophet (Oct 1, 2007)

when u actually bother to read through 50 pages of this topic.


----------



## bhamophet (Oct 1, 2007)

when u actually bother to read through 50 pages of this topic.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 5, 2007)

when you have internet lag and double post..


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 11, 2007)

when you start trying to jump on your neighbors for coins


----------



## notnarb (Oct 22, 2007)

(applys to ds)
After a long session of meteos, you look up at your mom who is talking to you and you immediately imagine of pushing her nose up so it matches her eyes, causing them to launch off


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

... when u dont have time to come here and type.


----------



## xJonny (Dec 3, 2007)

When you search for GBA Porn instead of YOUR usual gay porn.


----------



## IainDS (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(gads @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> When you search for GBA Porn instead of YOUR usual gay porn.



:|


----------



## IainDS (Dec 3, 2007)

I can play tetris in my head. Seriously, it's great.


----------



## test84 (Dec 4, 2007)

when you cant kick someone mightier than yourself, you go beat 1000 of ppl weaker than you to get level up.


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 6, 2007)

QUOTE(IainDS @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> I can play tetris in my head. Seriously, it's great.


I've done that a few times after playing a ton of Tetris DS... I always get teh right pieces in my head!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2007)

When you check the Super Smash Bros Dojo site on the weekends even though you know they only update on weekdays.
(yes i do)


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 11, 2007)

"meet me at the flagpole, THREE 'O CLOCK!"
"wait, first what strength level are you?"


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 11, 2007)

When you're constantly thinking of ways to make a better Pokemon team. >_>


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 11, 2007)

When you can barely read a page for your final exam before going back to your GBA.


----------



## Westside (Dec 11, 2007)

When you're in middle of your Army training exercise, and get bitched on for asking the drill SGT where the "spread" ammunitions are.
True story, btw.


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 11, 2007)

Ill race you to my house on bikes.
okay, lemme press select.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 11, 2007)

You quizzickly (sp?) look at statues and wonder if you can fish in them...


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 12, 2007)

you have been playing too much


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 12, 2007)

When you wake up with your GBA beside you


----------



## Pigwooly (Dec 12, 2007)

When your wife gives birth to twins and you decide to name them "A Button" and "B Button"


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 12, 2007)

Rofl when you glued the AC adapter ino the socket so you can play forever. thank god for extension cords XD


----------



## azotyp (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You know you've been playing too much, with your GBA when...


... you post stupid posts about GBA in testing areas


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 15, 2007)

When you start screaming, "GO *insert dog's name here*!" when walking the dog.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 15, 2007)

When you think you can run fast by wearing running shoes.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 22, 2007)

When you take it do bed with you.

And when you have to take it with you wherever you go or you feel like you forgot something.

(in my case...100% true)


----------



## akoxo (Dec 22, 2007)

when u begin to think u have an action replay and killed someone thinking u have the "god mode" cheat


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 22, 2007)

Please use proper english, not engrish.

When your sprite comics start to resemble Captain N.


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 23, 2007)

you finally realize the Nintendo DS 7.0 came out


----------



## JPH (Dec 23, 2007)

you can't think of anything witty to post because you're playing your GBA right now


----------



## thoraxeimpales (Dec 29, 2007)

YOU ARE DONE PLAYING AND YOU GO TO BED AND YOU HAVE POKEMON ADVENTURES IN YOUR HEAD! and the litle tan tarrratatantantm hym is playing in the background.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

Your slave is making his escape and you attempted to disable him with a Sing attack.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 25, 2008)

When you sing the begining of game the Taaaaaaaaaaa Ting (when it says "GameBoy")

Option 2 :
When you try to mod your DS \ GBA


----------



## azotyp (Jan 25, 2008)

When you see a dog or cat that you'd like to keep, and throw a plastic pokeball on them, then wonder why they didnt come into pokeball.


----------



## Opium (Jan 25, 2008)

When...YOU DIE.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

1287: When you look at someone's head and see Mario


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

seriously only times that I know I played too much is when I wake up and see my DS/PS2 controller under myself and shockingly searching for any broken pieces.

I borrowed my friend's PSP (as some know) and I slept over it, then I woke up to see my spit all over it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it turned to white and happily didnt cause to malfunction but still when i gave it back, you could obviously see those white things inside of its analog stick, the ones i couldnt clean.

stupid part was that I explained it all to him.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> seriously only times that I know I played too much is when I wake up and see my DS/PS2 controller under myself and shockingly searching for any broken pieces.
> 
> I borrowed my friend's PSP (as some know) and I slept over it, then I woke up to see my spit all over it!
> 
> ...





We're talking about GBA not PSP , so HA , and HA ... and another one...................... and another one.
























psst another one


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

I played GBA (and Mega Drive) with that PSP, wasnt that OVBIOUS?














pssst, nothing.


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 17, 2008)

what ever no. it is now) when you notice that other people don't like it when a stranger walks into there house


----------



## Pulka (Mar 17, 2008)

WHen you can't jump higher then yourself.


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 3, 2008)

When you cant be bothered to look for porn because gba is waiting.. Side boob will suffice!


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 5, 2008)

When your battery dies, and you put it in sleep mode so it works without batteries for those vital 5 seconds as you replace them with fresh ones.


----------



## Westside (Apr 5, 2008)

When you go to a discussing forum and extend your gaming life there.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

When you forget where you put that DS of yours.... wait, what was the question again?


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 15, 2008)

when you squint into the sun as a way to relieve your eyes from the strain the original gba dim screen created.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)

When you... um... play your GBA too much!
Mine was original, I win!


----------



## drock360 (Apr 27, 2008)

When you skin is blinding white.


----------



## science (Apr 27, 2008)

When the year is 2003


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 27, 2008)

when...the gba is a part of you hand


----------



## superrob (Apr 27, 2008)

When you bury your GBA when the battery dies.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 2, 2008)

When you suddenly realise you are one of the last seventeen people on the planet that still actually plays the GBA.


----------



## FaRReR (May 4, 2008)

When you take it around with you like a comfort blanket.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2008)

..when you walk around in a search for a mushroom, eat it, and then jump on other peoples pets thinking of them as enemies on your way to save Princess Peach..


----------



## silent sniper (May 24, 2008)

Omero said:
			
		

> 5. When you don't need to pump up the volume on your GBA, because you can easily reproduce EVERY SINGLE *TLING* *TA-DA* *WOOO* sound effect just using your mouth, and the background music as well... stereo of course.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Omero @ Apr 12 2003, 04:16 PM) 9. When you preordered your GBA SP so early that Nintendo was just starting to sell game&watch at the time...


why do i feel guilty


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 1, 2008)

When you play a RL game to find all of your mario 3 e-reader cards so you can pwn with all your new power-ups.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 10, 2008)

OldKupo said:
			
		

> ROFL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When guys like you were banned.Why were you banned guise.You seemed like good members?


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Jun 14, 2008)

when you get turned on by pixelated p0rn on your gba


----------



## test84 (Jun 30, 2008)

When you want play yourself on your GBA, instead of cartridges. you know.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 11, 2008)

when you ask the garbage man how to unlock his job on FFTA2.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 19, 2008)

When you stay up to think of answers for these things...


----------



## Man18 (Aug 8, 2008)

dj_biscuit said:
			
		

> when you get turned on by pixelated p0rn on your gba


true for everyone when you pay 200$ over a 12 month period for acc alone.

Only really posting because the last post was on my birthday


----------



## Dylan (Aug 10, 2008)

when you would rather play gba games than ds games


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 10, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> when you would rather play gba games than ds games


your username is my real name no wonder why I couldnt use my own name as a username dammit


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 20, 2008)

When you get into a bar fight and expect to be a lot stronger than everyone else just because you're surrounded by countless flying bottles, fists, chairs, etc.


----------



## Bake (Aug 20, 2008)

When you can't pause the game while someone is kicking your butt.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

When you try to start a fight near a cop on a horseback, thinking he's the Judge


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 30, 2008)

When you setup a *5.1 surround sound system* for your GBA alone. sounds very nice though.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 26, 2008)

when you know exactly what button combo will get you through classic nes series - super mario bros. with your eyes shut.


----------



## Zanonymous (Sep 26, 2008)

When the battery is so low you have to recharge it (SP) every 5 minutes.


----------



## ZonMachi (Sep 27, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> when you would rather play gba games than ds games


If it's fire emblem since the DS ver is still in japanese it's justified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





when you ask the AoE when in a FPS someone throws a grenade


----------



## da_head (Sep 27, 2008)

(assuming this has been changed to ds...?)

when u think dancing to music and touching flashing buttons saves the world. lol

btw lookin at the first page of this thread was pretty nostalgic. a whole bunch of staff/former staff and banned ppl lol. mostly red ribbons


----------



## Quanno (Oct 16, 2008)

When you scream 'OBJECTION!' with everything someone says wrong


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 17, 2008)

When you shout "Hold it!!" into the phone when someone is about to hang up and at the last moment you remember that you have something you forgot to tell them.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 17, 2008)

When you hear that the DSi is coming out in Japan and you never heard of DSL


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

When you scream "Gotcha!" every time you feel a tingly feeling in your bracelet


----------



## eltrut (Oct 21, 2008)

When you can relate with EVERY SINGLE POST in this thread.


----------



## AXYPB (Oct 24, 2008)

When you believe that _everything_ should be ported to the DS.


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

You know you've been playing too much when you think you can drop the 0's in your playing hours when your mom asks you.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

When you know how to beat a Pokemon game from opening scene to credits--side quests and with highscores on all the minigames included--under your desk during math class with out looking at it once.


----------



## Quanno (Oct 28, 2008)

When the buttons are broken out of your gba and want to buy a new one even when the dsi would be out.


----------



## imz (Oct 31, 2008)

When you tilt your TV set towards the light just to see it


----------



## Mr Crow (Nov 4, 2008)

when your mum comes in to your room you whip out an imaginary sword and shout "a wild mum appeared"


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 6, 2008)

When your at a family reunion and you spend most of the night talking with your much younger cousins about what pokemons you have.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

You never know when you've been playing too much. They won't let you know that.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 7, 2008)

Probably when you beat someone's dog, using your own and ask yourself why that dude doesn't give you any money... Then you try to turn off the game and blow on it... It still doesn't work.. crappy


----------



## Shadz (Nov 27, 2008)

205) If you see a mushroom on the ground you eat it.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2008)

when you miss your own and everyone's else's birthday so that you can go to your friends's birthday parties in Animal crossing.


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Dec 1, 2008)

Shadz said:
			
		

> 205) If you see a mushroom on the ground you eat it.



and then you hit a brick with your head waiting for a glowing flower with a smiley face


----------



## polle123 (Dec 1, 2008)

when you start trying to mod all your games couse you think your better then nintendo!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

when you see the world pixelated in gba like graphics.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 6, 2008)

When you think PS3 graphics look like real people and you belive youve met someone name jebiqu and a day afterwords wonder where is he.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 14, 2008)

You know have been playing too much, when you are hopping around on desks thinking your a ninja. Then you fall, break your arm, and try to turn off the game to return to your last save.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

you know you've been playing too much when you call every lizard you see a bangaa.

and on every mole with wings :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ouh shi, it's Montblanc


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

when you see cherry blossoms and immediately go "scatter, senbonzakura kageyoshi"


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2008)

when you ask your friends in church if they believe in respawn ^^


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL
when in exams you have no idea how to do the question and go "far sight!"

(its a warcraft skill, if im not wrong.)


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 20, 2008)

When your vision begins lagging when you see an explosion in person.


----------



## alex (Dec 20, 2008)

When your dog's name is Sonic.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 22, 2008)

when hamster's name is pikachu


----------



## Ducky (Dec 22, 2008)

When you walk around with fire and stones for that you fear you'll catch a virus from the interweb.
(firewall)


----------



## Mr.Guy (Dec 25, 2008)

When you start to think about what shapes would fit where in between trees, cars, bushes, ect...


----------



## brissmas (Dec 26, 2008)

When you throw a rock and say "Pickachu, i choose you"


----------



## .Darky (Jan 9, 2009)

When you try to break bricks with your head...just like some fat plumber.  ( :


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 9, 2009)

When you eat mushrooms and think your going to get bigger.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 10, 2009)

when you think wearing headphones will allow you to see noises


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 19, 2009)

when you think pressing your A button twice will make you double jump


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2009)

when you see a traffic light and you remember to play guitar hero


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 3, 2009)

when you yell SIN, COSINE, TANGENT whilst playing dodgeball

(yes, I have done this ^.^)


----------



## Reaper (Feb 13, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> when you think wearing headphones will allow you to see noises
> WRONG
> When you think using a random black pin will let you see noise and read people's thoughts
> 
> ...


----------



## elfsander (Feb 19, 2009)

When you start stacking PC monitors on top of eachother. And turn the bottom one in a touchscreen.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Feb 23, 2009)

When you tell your dog to use tackle!


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 24, 2009)

When you think that the answer to life, the universe and everything is
Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 24, 2009)

When white stuff cums out : O


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 24, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> When white stuff cums out : O


not that gba...


----------



## Issac (Feb 24, 2009)

melody said:
			
		

> 10. When you see kirby's instead of stars, while you're in bed with your partner.



Damn, this is also way true for lumines & tetris


----------



## MarioBrotha (Mar 2, 2009)

When you thinkk 8-bit weapon is the most freking awesome band ever


----------



## superspudz2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

```

```
java script:add_smilie("","smid_")
cool.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
gba.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
gba.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
gba.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
hate2.gif


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2009)

when you have to resist the urge to smack somebody upside the head with a large book,
because you want to learn more about them.


Damn you Avalon Code.

All I wanted was her phone number.


----------



## evilishan (Apr 15, 2009)

When you think the large rock with a symbol on it is a master seal.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 19, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















     OMG, you guys are my heroes!


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 21, 2009)

When your wife walks in the door after work, and fight scene music starts playing in your head. Then for some reason your thumbs start punching  invisible key combos.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

When, after playing Luminous Arc series, you think every cute and busty girl you see is a real life witch

When, after playing Time Hollow, after losing a bet or something, you randomly take out a pen and start drawing circles in mid-air

When, after playing Jump! Ultimate Stars!, you think you are a 8 block koma, with a strength nature, lazor atks, and can double jump. And you try to grab people and lay em flat on the ground to form komas.

....not very funny amirite?


----------



## Rayder (Apr 23, 2009)

...when you refuse to buy a DSi because it lacks a GBA port.

(I am guilty of this one)


----------



## Blackiris (Apr 24, 2009)

when there is no slot-1 flashcart in your DS; seems you realized you didn't need it


----------



## Darzen (May 9, 2009)

When your eyes are bloodshot and practically falling off.


----------



## IchigoNoTenshi (May 20, 2009)

When you start crooning to your GBA like a newborn baby. I sincerely hope nobody ends up like that.


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Jul 11, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> ...when you refuse to buy a DSi because it lacks a GBA port.
> 
> (I am guilty of this one)



same here.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 21, 2009)

when u fap to the  hottest girl in your ff party


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 2, 2009)

111) When you try to walk through a wall because you have action replay


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 7, 2009)

When you try to roll up in to a ball and move around like Samus.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 4, 2009)

when you forget to log in to GBATemp


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bump...




















gamefaqs?

When u don't do that all day.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 11, 2009)

When chuck norris doesn't kill you out of pity.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 11, 2009)

when your thumb sticks to the D-Pad


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2009)

When your thumb _is_ a D-Pad


----------



## david432111 (Oct 12, 2009)

When your waiting for your gba to evolve in to a nds.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2009)

david432111 said:
			
		

> When your waiting for your gba to evolve in to a nds.



when you know it will never happen


----------



## antonkan (Oct 18, 2009)

When you love GBAtemp so much.


----------



## macgeek417 (Nov 24, 2009)

...when, back when you still used an SP, you discovered that, even if 1 sp is dead, when you plug two of them together the one with a good battery powers the dead one so you dig out your old gameboy color when you don't have a car charger and plug it in to your sp so you just have to carry a pack of AA batterys with you.


----------



## ericling (Nov 30, 2009)

When playing DS until the saliva all come out..


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 9, 2009)

When you try plug a freakin GBA game link cable into your toaster thinking it may have a virus


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

when you wake up and see the "GAMEBOY" logo flash infront of your eyes, dissapears and lets the rest of the world meet your eyes.

and when you see someone who is really and and their face is read and you think "gee, i hope they save before they run out of batteries"


----------



## shito (Dec 18, 2009)

when trying to find a savepoint


Spoiler



combo breaking.:Crimonite:.


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 18, 2009)

When you wonder "Why is it whenever someone comes with me there is no  HAS JOINED YOUR PARTY!"..


----------



## WildWon (Dec 18, 2009)

When you go outside and figure out quicker ways to get from Point A to Point B using rooftops/swing points/grind lines/runner vision/etc etc etc.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

When you try to catch all the Pokemon in Emerald in reality and end up killing a lot of animals


----------



## haflore (Dec 24, 2009)

You aim an eight shot Nerf gun at the sun and yell "TAIYOU!".


----------



## ninchya (Dec 25, 2009)

When you run around in a circle the street beating up the people around you with a stick waiting for the fight music to happen.


----------



## haflore (Dec 25, 2009)

When you truly believe that the "mystery data" you just found, _and unlocked* without the owners permission*_, isn't porn.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 29, 2009)

When you're helping people cut down trees, and they start a chainsaw behind you.....and even though you know who is using the saw, you  still look to make sure it's not a guy with a sack over his head. 

o.o

Damn you RE4


----------



## haflore (Dec 29, 2009)

Erm..while I can relate, that's not a GBA game..besides I'm always looking to reorganize my 9-slot inventory with my partner..too much #@cking RE5..


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> When you're helping people cut down trees, and they start a chainsaw behind you.....and even though you know who is using the saw, you  still look to make sure it's not a guy with a sack over his head.
> 
> o.o
> 
> Damn you RE4


HA ive dont the same thing when i was really into gears. I jumped once in class when i head a chainsaw outside.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 21, 2010)

The first thing you do when you wake up is look for your PET. And then you eat breakfast and wait for your girlfriend, Maylu, to walk you to school.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2010)

...why yes, yes I have been playing MarioKart, why do you ask?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 7, 2010)

When you realise you've been playing yugioh with the shop keeper with paper notes.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 7, 2010)

When you dream of actually playing the gba


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

When you try and put your pet into a ball and end up killing it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

When you bump a 6month old thread and you break the rules again.

*COUGH*


----------



## Frogman (Dec 15, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> When you bump a 6month old thread and you break the rules again.
> 
> *COUGH*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> When you bump a 6month old thread and you break the rules again.
> 
> *COUGH*


It is a former sticky after all.

...when you press a button combination and expect to fall from a building unharmed.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 16, 2010)

...when you end up marrying a video game character (No references to Love Plus here.)


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 5, 2011)

...you fall in love with "virtual" babes.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 5, 2011)

when you try to hack your wii, ps3, and xbox 360 to play gameboy advance games


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 5, 2011)

When you go outside for lunch/gym/recess, you start your own Red Rescue Team with a bunch of other GBA addicts.


----------



## Omero (Aug 4, 2015)

When you revive a thread from 2011 to celebrate the greatest gaming platform ever created (or well at least, the one that gave me more fun I would say).


----------



## Vipera (Aug 4, 2015)

...it goes from your most hated portable console to the most beloved one because there is nothing sexier than a Micro.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 4, 2015)

Omero said:


> When you revive a thread from 2011 to celebrate the greatest gaming platform ever created (or well at least, the one that gave me more fun I would say).


Necrobump- oh hi, Omero. Funny enough, theres still a warn button under your name LOL that is just wrong.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 4, 2015)

YOU KNOW YOUVE BEEN GBATEMPING TOO MUCH WHEN YOU NECROBUMP THE OLDIES


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2015)

...when you forgot about what life is.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2015)

When you try to marry an Inkling.
Best waifu is best.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 7, 2015)

When you want better graphics in real life.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2015)

Dartz150 said:


> When you want better graphics in real life.


Working at Wal*Mart and seeing some of the people in there make me worry that the devs for real life haven't quite finished programming the game yet.
The AI suck, the characters are ugly and look unclean, some people are clearly experiencing some serious lag, and all around I feel like this game might just be in the alpha stages, at best.


----------



## migles (Aug 7, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Necrobump- oh hi, Omero. Funny enough, theres still a warn button under your name LOL that is just wrong.


i hope you warned his ass off, he is no longuer staff, give him a 1 minute ban as punishment!

*"You know you've been playing too much with your DS\3DS u when..."*
..when you forget you can use the top part of the touchscreen on your tablet\phone


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 7, 2015)

Spoiler: When you play on full settings but you leave the shadows on minimum








_
Taken from imgur, but i couldn't get embed codes _


----------

